# Daniel Bryan is insanely overpushed



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.

Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is so over with the crowd so that's why he is pushed

There is a difference-

Cena was over so he was pushed
Orton was pushed and he got over

Bryan is in Cena's category


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but *his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive* considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.
> 
> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.




LOL, GTFO! Not that impressive, he's got them going rabid, AND all over an 'easy' catchphrase as you put it. You say anybody could get that over, i'm not so sure, not like Danny Boy has done.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

John Cena is a ratings mover and also a larger-than-life human being. Daniel Bryan is neither of those things, and is only over because he was lucky enough to be given a gimmick that just about everyone and their mother could have gotten over.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but his *crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.
> *
> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


Thank You! Finally someone with some brains around here! Hit the nail right on the head with that post. Plus rep for being the person I've seen to bring that up.

Judging from the realpromos I've seen him cut in the past, not chanting ridiculous words over and over to get cheap heat/pops and making excessive use of blatant reverse psychology - Daniel Bryan is not good. Even on the spot, I honestly believe I could cut a better promo than he could.

Bryan is, dare I say it, the most overrated Indy darling on this forum.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if anyone can get over like bryan, why arent they?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah he is so overpushed he lost the title in 18 seconds.

He got himself over, and got a push as a reward.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


Statements like this are one of the reasons I rarely go in the WWE section anymore. Why does it matter if he doesn't pull in ratings if he's entertaining? And more importantly why do you give a fuck about the ratings? Is a film automatically shit to you if it doesn't do amazing at the box office? because it's the same premise.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why is everyone getting angry over a freshly created troll account?


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Jesse Pinkman said:


> Statements like this are one of the reasons I rarely go in the WWE section anymore. Why does it matter if he doesn't pull in ratings if he's entertaining? And more importantly why do you give a fuck? Is a film automatically shit to you if it doesn't do amazing at the box office? because it's the same premise.


By the way some people in this forum go on about ratings you would think they own stock in wwe.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Why is everyone getting angry over a freshly created troll account?


thats not a troll account

thats megan fox!

PM me some nudez megan


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Its physically impossible to be overpushed feuding with ****ing Kane.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone can get over like Dbry and his catchphrases, yet no one has? Makes sense.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Of course Daniel bryan isn't a ratings mover, the man has been on this insane run for less than a year. keep in mind that it took John Cena the same amount of time to truly connect hard with the audience, and even then his reactions weren't exactly the type of hysteria Bryan tends to get. Also keep in mind that Cena has been positioned and consistantly pushed as a top player, Daniel Bryan isn't really presented as a top guy right now. You can't compare a guy that just started his run to a guy that's been presented as the poster boy of WWE since 2005.

Right now the WWE isn't generating extraordinary ratings because the product as a whole is stale. If WWE sticks to a clear direction, and utilize a guy like Bryan properly, he could be huge money for them. i think he's doing great with what they've been giving him nowdays, cut the guy some slack.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The thing is though, we really DON'T know if just 'anybody' could get the YES/NO thing over like Bryan did. 

Making out it's a simple concept does not degrade it imo, it only makes what he turned it into even more impressive.

Sure, Bryan might not have got over with awesome promos, but he got over, that's the most important part, now he can work on his promos to keep the fans invested. I agree that he has to evolve to do that, the fans will let us/them know when something has run dry. For now he is still riding a wave and isn't even pushed that hard in comparison. Perhaps if he would have won 'the big one' and stayed in the ME spotlight, but he didn't/hasn't. He's where he deserves to be right now.

You could even argue, like somebody above already has done, feuding with Kane is hardly a push.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

If it was anyone other than Dragon doing the Yes thing, i would've been sick of it too. I think a big part of me liking it is the fact that it's Daniel Bryan's saving grace. Without these chants, i'm almost certain that he would've been thrust back down the card shortly after Wrestlemania. The chants are a symbol of fans demanding that Bryan stays on our tv while WWE are adament on pushing guys people are sick of. Bryan's a great talent, he's the type of guy I want to see in big matches. Without his chants, he'd probably be headlining Superstars right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.
> 
> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


I partly agree. He is greatly overpushed. He had a World Title reign longer than he should of had, remained in title feuds for months after losing the title and is still getting a lot of TV time despite not being in title feuds because WWE want to completely milk the shit out of the ''YES/NO'' catchphrases through merchandise (that's the only reason I think he's still getting a lot of exposure).

As for your second paragraph that can apply to CM Punk too, also Sheamus, Del Rio, Orton... No one really draws outside of Cena anymore and even Cena doesn't draw that well. The product draws and when the product gets a low rating it can't necessarily be based on one particular superstar. Most superstars these days are keeping their top positions on sheer merchandise sales alone, rather than actually drawing the company any money, Punk and Bryan are examples of this (I'm a fan of Punk), but it's the truth. 



Bob the Jobber said:


> Anyone can get over like Dbry and his catchphrases, yet no one has? Makes sense.


No your post makes no sense. No one else has been given such a simple and basic catchphrase like Bryan has to get over in a long while. WWE completely milked to the point that it's become huge and now crowds are filled with bandwagoning-sheep chanting those awful catchphrases. Anyone literally could could of got over with those chants because the majority of the audience are mindless idiots that will eat anything up.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Daniel Bryan is not being over-pushed. He is the most over upper mid-carder in the company with actual storyline. How is that being over-pushed? The definition of over-pushed is Alberto Del Rio and I'm a small fan of the guy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

We have this exact thread like every week. Also, Megan Fox, stop acting. You suck and your movies suck.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.
> 
> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


Were it not for Daniel Bryan I probably would not have been at the Raw before Summerslam. He received one of the biggest pops of the night (Only Cena's was noticeably louder, and it was a toss-up if Bryan's or Punk's was louder) and sells his gimmick really fucking well. The crowd was of course a sea of Cena shirts but the two most prevalent shirts outside of that were Punk's and YES! shirts. 

So yeah, you're TOTALLY right that nobody cares about Bryan or buys his shit. :no:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jesse Pinkman said:


> Statements like this are one of the reasons I rarely go in the WWE section anymore. Why does it matter if he doesn't pull in ratings if he's entertaining? And more importantly why do you give a fuck about the ratings? Is a film automatically shit to you if it doesn't do amazing at the box office? because it's the same premise.


1000000000000% agree. Every time I see a post about ratings / draws / buy rates I feel like punching them in the balls. The only people who should really give a fuck are WWE employees themselves, just sit back and watch the show, you boring cunts.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Anybody could get that over.


Then, uh, why don't they?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd prefer they try to stop the YES/NO shit since its getting irritating. They tried giving it to AJ and she started getting...kinda over. I can't stand her now. Now she's feuding with Bryan while Bryan at the same time is doing nothing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is featured because he is actually really over for an upper-midcarder. Why would they de-push him if he is actually getting decent reactions every week. If you remove Daniel Bryan which other mid-carder would be worthy of his spot? No one since the guy is getting over and over by the week IMO. He hit gold with the catch phrase and it worked out for him. Also do you really expect Daniel Bryan to move ratings and sell tickets being an upper-midcarder? That responsibility doesn't fall on him fully since he is upper-midcard for now and, because that would fall to guys like Cena, Punk, Orton, and Sheamus who are their top stars and are groomed for that drawing position. Not even WWE expects him to be the guy who sells the tickets and draws the ratings in his position. He is selling shirts and getting good reactions as an upper-midcarder which is good and like it should be.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes lets depush one of the FEW guys that actually selling Merch, drawing a huge genuine reaction from the crowd and is becoming one of the fastest rising stars of the current decade. This makes so much sense OP.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Redead said:


> if anyone can get over like bryan, why arent they?


Exactly. Either answer this or stfu. Fact is, it's not the material, it's how you work it. DBD could sell ice to eskimos.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Its incredible how much people are overrating Bryan in this thread. You'd think he was the Rock, the way people are talking about his mic skills.

Just take him for what he is-an indy star and good wrestler who is starting to get over with the fans right now. That's it. Fact is...aside from shouting YES and NO, Bryan most of the time seems awkward on the mic, like he's trying not to forget his lines. His promos are pretty elementary and they're not that great. His devotees played up his role in the Rock/Punk segment from Raw 1000 as being amazing and incredible, when really Bryan was a third wheel who felt totally out of place competing with guys who are leagues above him in mic work. His mic skills may be decent in comparison to some other workers on the roster, but that doesn't make them great in general.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Also if its that easy to get over with repeating one word, then by all means other guys should try and see if it works out for them. Better to get over and have something to do than not being over and getting released.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Overpushed?

Na, his role has been jobber to the stars as of late. His win over Kane is his first singles victory in quite some time.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

bryan isnt the insanely overpushed one in the WWE right now...that title belongs to fucking AJ


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> *Its incredible how much people are overrating Bryan in this thread. You'd think he was the Rock, the way people are talking about his mic skills.*
> 
> Just take him for what he is-an indy star and good wrestler who is starting to get over with the fans right now. That's it. Fact is...aside from shouting YES and NO, Bryan most of the time seems awkward on the mic, like he's trying not to forget his lines. His promos are pretty elementary and they're not that great. His devotees played up his role in the Rock/Punk segment from Raw 1000 as being amazing and incredible, when really Bryan was a third wheel who felt totally out of place competing with guys who are leagues above him in mic work. His mic skills may be decent in comparison to some other workers on the roster, but that doesn't make them great in general.


I read around this thread and nobody has even overrated his mic-skills or even mentioned them. I think most people understand that his ring-work is his best attribute.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The only people who think he's overpushed are people who dislike him.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> No your post makes no sense. No one else has been given such a simple and basic catchphrase like Bryan has to get over in a long while. WWE completely milked to the point that it's become huge and now crowds are filled with bandwagoning-sheep chanting those awful catchphrases. Anyone literally could could of got over with those chants because the majority of the audience are mindless idiots that will eat anything up.


Given? He did it himself. If it's so easy to get it over, why didn't it work when Sheamus was trying to leech off of it post-WM? Why don't they try to repeat it for wrestlers they want to be over? Your Dbry hatred is hilariously overdone because let's face it, he was already over before the "Yes" chants caught on.




KO Bossy said:


> Its incredible how much people are overrating Bryan in this thread. You'd think he was the Rock, the way people are talking about his mic skills.
> 
> Just take him for what he is-an indy star and good wrestler who is starting to get over with the fans right now. That's it. Fact is...aside from shouting YES and NO, Bryan most of the time seems awkward on the mic, like he's trying not to forget his lines. His promos are pretty elementary and they're not that great. His devotees played up his role in the Rock/Punk segment from Raw 1000 as being amazing and incredible, when really Bryan was a third wheel who felt totally out of place competing with guys who are leagues above him in mic work. His mic skills may be decent in comparison to some other workers on the roster, but that doesn't make them great in general.


The Rock? Certainly not. Bryan is passable to good on the mic, but it's not like there are a lot of guys on the roster better at this point that get mic time.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

All he gets every week is a freaking match, I am not sure what his "critics" want by a de-push? Do they want his match time to be cut? I mean most people are acting like he gets 4 promos and two matches every RAW.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Warrior said:


> I read around and nobody has yet even overrated his mic-skills. I think most people understand that his ring-work is his best attribute.


Not from what I've seen. Some of his blind lovers out there call him the total package and say his mic skills are excellent, a point I seriously dispute.

The problem with the whole Yes/No thing is that I, personally, find it doesn't add much depth to the character. Brodus Clay is an entrance, and Bryan is a catchphrase (to the casual fans, the IWC knows better). I mean it, what is his character exactly? Bare bones, no going into subtle nuances like you're reading far too much into things. To me, he's a guy who shouts yes and no a lot, and people say he looks like a goat. Like for a while they really built him up as this condescending jerk up to WM28, but as soon as he started feuding with Punk and AJ entered, any good they did was gone.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

sometimes I think WF is on repeat.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Not from what I've seen. Some of his blind lovers out there call him the total package and say his mic skills are excellent, a point I seriously dispute.
> 
> The problem with the whole Yes/No thing is that I, personally, find it doesn't add much depth to the character. Brodus Clay is an entrance, and Bryan is a catchphrase (to the casual fans, the IWC knows better). I mean it, what is his character exactly? Bare bones, no going into subtle nuances like you're reading far too much into things. To me, he's a guy who shouts yes and no a lot, and people say he looks like a goat. Like for a while they really built him up as this condescending jerk up to WM28, but as soon as he started feuding with Punk and AJ entered, any good they did was gone.


I thought you meant from this thread solely, but if you mean as a whole on this forum then yeah there are people who overate someone and anyone at some point. It's with every wrestler really that is starting to get popular.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Self centered, manipulative, arrogant and somewhat psychotic sociopath. His character is centered around that.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

His gimmick right now is an unstable guy really, he chanted YES for motivation but now believes the crowds are mocking him and it's starting to drive him insane.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Warrior said:


> His gimmick right now is unstable really, he chanted YES for motivation but now believes the crowds are mocking him and it's starting to drive him insane.


Yeah but isn't AJ's character also supposed to be the unstable one? And now they're feuding?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah but isn't AJ's character also supposed to be the unstable one? And now they're feuding?


Daniel Bryan made AJ crazy after he dumped her back in April but she is now making him crazy as payback.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Its Bryans and AJ similarities that brought them together in the first place atleast kayfabe wise. Both being nerds, underdogs and they can be both a little overbearing as Bryan has demonstrated as WHC and as AJ has sort of demonstrated in her pulling the strings between Punk/Kane/Bryan and in her GM position by placing Punk in a triple threat match and making Bryans life a living hell.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hes not overpushed lol just overexposed, overpushed are people like Sheamus.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, If I were a wrestling promoter and found a talent to be skilled in the ring, good on the mic, versatile, extremely over, my first reaction would be to de-push him. 

That would be indicative of good business and common sense, yes indeed.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Jammy said:


> sometimes I think WF is on repeat.


Oh but it is....but it is....it is....is..is..i...i...

Anyhow OP Bryan is not overpushe4. Wrestlemania ring a bell? If Bryan ha4 tappe4 Fella out like I wante4 to...well you still woul4n't have a point.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Yes, If I were a wrestling promoter and found a talent to be skilled in the ring, *good on the mic*, versatile, extremely over, my first reaction would be to de-push him.
> 
> That would be indicative of good business and common sense, yes indeed.


But he's not that good on the mic...he's actually pretty bland and sounds unnatural...

To each his own, I suppose.

I'm struggling to even see versatility. The guy can put on a good match in the ring and can get the fans to chant his catchphrase at him. I dunno, but to me that's just a regular worker.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> But he's not that good on the mic...he's actually pretty bland and sounds unnatural...
> 
> To each his own, I suppose.
> 
> I'm struggling to even see versatility. The guy can put on a good match in the ring and can get the fans to chant his catchphrase at him. I dunno, but to me that's just a regular worker.


You should have stopped when you said to each his own. Bryan has the type of charisma Batista and Cena have in the ring, and despite his stature possesses loads of presence. His mic skills are not excellent by any means but they are certainly not unnatural. Bryan may not have pazaze in his articulation and wording but the one thing the dude has is a natural and believable tone to his promos that many people such as dolph ziggler sorely lack.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

THANOS said:


> You should have stopped when you said to each his own. Bryan has the type of charisma Batista and Cena have in the ring, and despite his stature possesses loads of presence. His mic skills are not excellent by any means but they are certainly not unnatural. Bryan may not have pazaze in his articulation and wording but the one thing the dude has is a natural and believable tone to his promos that many people such as dolph ziggler sorely lack.


The problem is that this is pro wrestling. This is the kingdom of over exaggeration and larger than life figures. His mic skills make him come across as just a regular guy, to me. And when I said unnatural, I meant that he doesn't come across as being fluid or confident with his mic skills, more like he's trying to remember all his lines and refrain from screwing up. If you look at the mic skills of, say, Rock, he exudes confidence in his demeanor when he's on the mic. Bryan doesn't. Thus, I don't get why I hear people praising his mic skills in other threads.

I also wouldn't go as far as to say he's like Batista or Cena in terms of charisma and presence. Just by its very nature, presence implies size, stature, and intimidation. Goldberg had presence because of his build, size and stature, and his looks made him come across as intimidating. I'll say that Bryan does seem confident in his in ring abilities, and confidence is always an important part of it, but he's missing things.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> but he's missing things.


That's the point, if the wrestling promotion agreed with you, his push would be stopped.

Apparently, they don't agree with you, rightfully so.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't like him in the World title scene, but I'm loving him in the upper mid card.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.
> 
> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


Says the person whose username is named after the most overrated actress of this generation in terms of acting and looks. Failure troll is failure.

Daniel Bryan is not "insanely overpushed"; he's a great performer who is insanely over with the crowd. Just listen to the reaction he gets on a weekly basis every time he makes his entrance.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> *But he's not that good on the mic...he's actually pretty bland and sounds unnatural...*
> 
> To each his own, I suppose.
> 
> I'm struggling to even see versatility. The guy can put on a good match in the ring and can get the fans to chant his catchphrase at him. I dunno, but to me that's just a regular worker.


Just because you think that doesn't mean others HAVE to.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Jammy said:


> That's the point, if the wrestling promotion agreed with you, his push would be stopped.
> 
> Apparently, they don't agree with you, rightfully so.


Why is it rightfully so? Because you happen to agree with them? There's no need to devalue my opinion.

You Bryan marks need to realize that you beliefs aren't law.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Why is it rightfully so? Because you happen to agree with them? There's no need to devalue my opinion.
> 
> You Bryan marks need to realize that you beliefs aren't law.


Rightfully so was an indication of my opinion, just as yours. Only reason your opinion is devalued is because the higher-ups in the company quite clearly disagree with you, judging by their confidence in Bryan.

Don't really understand what bland and unnatural mean either, not saying he lights up the world on the mic, he makes his point and cuts good promos, and continues to improve. Not like he's been cutting long promos for a long time.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Modern said:


> Just because you think that doesn't mean others HAVE to.


Hence, why I said "to each his own" right after, making it clear that everyone can have an opinion...like whoever you want.

I do find it interesting, however, that in a thread pushing Bryan negativity, so many of his defenders have suddenly popped in to save the day, so to speak. Just an observation.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

he gets a big crowd reaction every time out so how is this a mistake on wwe's part? if the crowd was silent like when tensai comes out then i'd understand. he's a great wrestler and now has a character they can write comedy bits for.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Rightfully so was an indication of my opinion, just as yours. Only reason your opinion is devalued is because the higher-ups in the company quite clearly disagree with you, judging by their confidence in Bryan.


Fair enough. Though I wouldn't call the WWE's views of Bryan a devaluation of my own opinion-more of a contrast. I may not be a big fan of what they're doing, but they see things differently.

However, their confidence in Bryan seems to be somewhat...half hearted at times. They give him a lot of TV time, then overshadow and clog it up with AJ. They put him on PPV, his first win in 6 months was at Summerslam. They had him main event with Punk for 3 months, now he's back to doing nothing of importance or real relevance. Kind of up and down. At times they show they're confident in him, then they retract it a bit for whatever reason.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This ghostie shock puppet account is worse than Santino Marella's Cobra.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I do find it interesting, however, that in a thread pushing Bryan negativity, so many of his defenders have suddenly popped in to save the day, so to speak. Just an observation.


We clearly have nothing better to do. I usually just sit on my hands waiting anxiously to defend my hero, it beats working for a living.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> Daniel Bryan is insanely over


Indeed he is.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> However, their confidence in Bryan seems to be somewhat...half hearted at times. They give him a lot of TV time, then overshadow and clog it up with AJ. They put him on PPV, his first win in 6 months was at Summerslam. They had him main event with Punk for 3 months, now he's back to doing nothing of importance or real relevance. Kind of up and down. At times they show they're confident in him, then they retract it a bit for whatever reason.


He's working a long term angle with Sheen/Kane, it revolves around Anger Management, GM AJ tweeted that from next week Bryan would be taking Anger Management lessons. Obviously, they will have skits revolving around him a la psychiatric analysis segment. So, I think he will be in the forefront of many more RAW's to come. The Anger Management angle is said to culminate at Mania.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> John Cena is a ratings mover and also a larger-than-life human being. Daniel Bryan is neither of those things, and is only over because he was *lucky enough to be given a gimmick that just about everyone and their mother could have gotten over.*


Much like Cena.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Not from what I've seen. Some of his blind lovers out there call him the total package and say his mic skills are excellent, a point I seriously dispute.


You're beating a dead strawman.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Daniel Bryan reminds me of John Cena of 2003-2004.

Mid-carder
Insanely Over
John had better mic skills but Bryan has better wrestling skills


Bryan may not be Piper or Foley in the mic but he seems to be very over when he speaks.That's all that matters


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Its incredible how much people are overrating Bryan in this thread. You'd think he was the Rock, the way people are talking about his mic skills.


Damn dude, no one said he was that overrated.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Megan Fox said:


> John Cena is a ratings mover and also a larger-than-life human being. Daniel Bryan is neither of those things, and is only over because he was lucky enough to be given a gimmick that just about everyone and their mother could have gotten over.


I'm not sure if he was even "given" the gimmick. When he won the title he would just scream, "YES YES YES!" whenever he would get one of those cheap victories. Then at Wrestlemania everyone started chanting it and they did it even more the next night on Raw. That's why he has his current gimmick. Because people started chanting it on their own.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Considering how he is rated in the eyes of each person differently, these OVERRATED arguments go nowhere. I have no idea why people keep trying to make them because it literally makes no sense.

Oh you're overrating him? You don't say? It's not like it's my goddamn opinion or anything. But no, fuck me, because you said so I'll stop valuing him. Is this how that conversation is supposed to go?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is underpushed. He gets over because of how good he is, not because he is pushed. 

Sheamus on the other hand sucks and gets over a little bit because he is pushed to the moon.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

he's the best guy in wrestling right now and one of the most over guys in the company so i really don't get this thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> he's the best guy in wrestling right now and one of the most over guys in the company so i really don't get this thread.


OP doesn't want you to like Bryan because he doesn't sell PPV buys. Makes sense, right?


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

I've never understood this idea (that plenty of users here have) that having gotten over catchphrases to use week in week out is somehow a bad thing, that it makes you less of a performer.

Why? The last time I checked, WWE is not the national shakespeare company. It's a business that thrives on public interest and you're doing yor job if you get that interest any way you can. Catchphrases, crazy moves, your look, technical expertise, whatever.

People clearly don't give a shit what someone's catchphrase actually is, whether it's YES/NO, What, Wooo or Cause Stone Cold Said So. They will imitate if if they like the performer. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

I mean WTF is a roody poo candy ass? If it wasn't The Rock saying that stuff people would've laughed the guy out of town.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

They need to depush him? YOU need to stop watching. Any wrestling "fan" that doesn't approve of Bryan Danielson in the main event doesn't appreciate wrestling or know anything about it. 

I appreciate all good wrestlers in WWE.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I think if anything you can say this "push" is sort of a bad one. It's going to make the YES and NO stuff played out, it was funny when it first came out but now they have faces just use YES instead of him. That being said, the guy is one of the most talented people on the roster, in the ring and on the mic. Not to mention he almost never wins.... how could that possibly be a push? Sure, he beat Kane at Summer Slam, but that match was retarded to begin with and he beat him with a small package - one that looked sorta botched anyways.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Its incredible how much people are overrating Bryan in this thread. You'd think he was the Rock, the way people are talking about his mic skills.
> 
> Just take him for what he is-an indy star and good wrestler who is starting to get over with the fans right now. That's it. Fact is...aside from shouting YES and NO, Bryan most of the time seems awkward on the mic, like he's trying not to forget his lines. His promos are pretty elementary and they're not that great. His devotees played up his role in the Rock/Punk segment from Raw 1000 as being amazing and incredible, when really Bryan was a third wheel who felt totally out of place competing with guys who are leagues above him in mic work. His mic skills may be decent in comparison to some other workers on the roster, but that doesn't make them great in general.


Agreed with every single one of your posts in this thread. It's one thing if you like Bryan, I mean he is an amazing wrestler. But some of the marks here are utterly ridiculous in their views. The overrating of his mic skills, calling him a GOAT? Comments like those I find baffling.

I wouldn't even say Daniel Bryan is being overpushed. He held the WHC for a few months... that's it. If anything he has been overexposed. Big difference. He has a good future, but for now I think he is where he should be.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Kentonbomb said:


> They need to depush him? YOU need to stop watching. Any wrestling "fan" that doesn't approve of Bryan Danielson in the main event doesn't appreciate wrestling or know anything about it.
> 
> I appreciate all good wrestlers in WWE.


I'm not much of a Daniel Bryan, but I agree with you. There is no need to depush him. I think the way he went in and out of the WWE title picture was good, but could have been better. Still, WWE needs to learn from that and do the same thing to Cena. He should be going in and out of the main event scene. Staying at the top all the time is not good when there are others to be in that spotlight.

I appreciate Bryan and he does deserve to be in the main event scene. But like other wrestlers, they must be used moderately. I hope to see him at the top again, but as a megaheel of some sort. In the mean time, his storyline with Kane is ehhh... He can do better than that. Dear WWE, what have you done? fpalm

Bryan should be facing a new talent such as... Hmmm, I don't know. Someone like RYBACK??


----------



## The Livid One (Jun 25, 2012)

mcc4374 said:


> Bryan is, dare I say it, the most overrated Indy darling on this forum.












lol


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

do Bryan fans purposely try to be the most insufferable human beings on the planet?


----------



## sean021122 (Aug 2, 2012)

mcc4374 said:


> Thank You! Finally someone with some brains around here! Hit the nail right on the head with that post. Plus rep for being the person I've seen to bring that up.
> 
> Judging from the realpromos I've seen him cut in the past, not chanting ridiculous words over and over to get cheap heat/pops and making excessive use of blatant reverse psychology - Daniel Bryan is not good. Even on the spot, I honestly believe I could cut a better promo than he could.
> 
> Bryan is, dare I say it, the most overrated Indy darling on this forum.


Well, if you think about it. It's just ike your fav. punk/mteal whatever bands. They start off so passionate, so unique, so compelled by the beauty of making music and the aural pleasures it fulfills for all. Yet that same band writes a few albums, gets signed to a "major" and poof. They turn into a coporate piece of shit. Their sound is suddenly a sound we've all hear dbefore (a thousand times by other well known bands). Their souund, their lyrics, their vocals, it all goes soft and tamed down. It's the homogenation of something to sell to the ignorant masses, So when you see your fav. wrestler turn from a guy he was on the indie circuit to a product of the joke that is wwe creative cartoons (and career killers) yo realize this is going ot be the way. You can't stop it, it's inevitable once these guys 'make it big'. Same way with all forms of 'enertainment'.


----------



## sean021122 (Aug 2, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.
> 
> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


Well, if you think about it. It's just ike your fav. punk/mteal whatever bands. They start off so passionate, so unique, so compelled by the beauty of making music and the aural pleasures it fulfills for all. Yet that same band writes a few albums, gets signed to a "major" and poof. They turn into a coporate piece of shit. Their sound is suddenly a sound we've all hear dbefore (a thousand times by other well known bands). Their souund, their lyrics, their vocals, it all goes soft and tamed down. It's the homogenation of something to sell to the ignorant masses, So when you see your fav. wrestler turn from a guy he was on the indie circuit to a product of the joke that is wwe creative cartoons (and career killers) yo realize this is going ot be the way. You can't stop it, it's inevitable once these guys 'make it big'. Same way with all forms of 'enertainment'.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Alright let's settle this bitch once and for all because WF is on repeat;

- Bryan is good on the mic. He never slips up. He connects with the fans. On top of that, the way he sounds and cuts promos is how he's supposed to come across. He's somewhat of a nerd, a pissed off nerd at that lately. He plays his character perfectly, which is why he gets good reactions. Also, if he was so shit on the mic, why do they keep giving him the mic then? Why did he get to cut long promos during his World Title reign? Why do they let him loose live on RAW on the mic? Because they believe in him; he's good.

- Anyone who says Bryan is an indy star is a fucking retard. There, I said it. Every goddamn wrestler starts in the independent scene; some are more successful than others. Bryan happens to be the BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD, which is why he was the ROH Champ for a long time and very respected in Japan. There's a reason a lot of IWC folks like Bryan; he's fucking good in the ring. Anyone who's against Bryan being a main eventer doesn't like wrestling, end of. I expect this from a guy like Pyro, 'cause he has some fucked up view of wrestling, but the rest of the IWC not so much. If Bryan is an indy star, so is Punk, so is ADR (he wrestled in the Mexican indy scene), so is Sheamus, so is Truth, so is Bourne....I can go on and on. So using the word "indy" as an insult is stupid as hell.

- There's no denying Bryan is over, therefore any argument that he "sucks" and is overrated is invalid. Without being pushed hard he managed to get more over than someone like ADR who's been pushed extremely hard. Bryan's over, so he's doing his job well, end of story. Plus, like I said, he's great in the ring too.



Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.
> 
> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


There's so much wrong with this post I just cannot be arsed to even rip it apart.


----------



## hitfan (Dec 30, 2008)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.
> 
> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


I can't think of anybody else who can scream "Yes! Yes! Yes!" with so much gusto and enthusiasm as Daniel Bryan can.

In fact, he is so good at it that the fans were turning him face against the WWE's wishes so now they have him scream "No! No! No!".

Daniel Bryan is where he is right now because the WWE sees value in him.


PS: By the way, I wasn't impressed with Daniel Bryan at first when he made his WWE debut. But I think that he has won me over, and he has become my favorite wrestler lately. He has vastly improved on the mic, and his wrestling skills are on par with the likes of Bob Backlund. He is that good.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

DBryan is Insanly under pushed IMO. He has it all and more yet the E puts no faith in him. He does draw the ratings look at him on Smackdown as world champion the look at Boremus ratings as champion.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

We have to see it from another perspective. WWE hired Bryan because he was (and still is) considered as the best pure pro wrestler in north america. It was different with Punk. Punk was known to have a fantastic charisma and mic work. 

So when wwe tried something with bryan( world title reign), they quickly realised that the guy was highly entertaining. He started the yes celebration, he was treating aj like shit and that was hilarious. 
So when you hire someone for his techincal abilities, and you see that guy being over with the crowd because he's funny, well, i think the push is logical.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*I've never been a fan of Bryan's and I take every opportunity I can to bash him. That being said, Bryan is insane over right now, so he should be pushed.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Given? He did it himself. If it's so easy to get it over, why didn't it work when Sheamus was trying to leech off of it post-WM? Why don't they try to repeat it for wrestlers they want to be over? Your Dbry hatred is hilariously overdone because let's face it, he was already over before the "Yes" chants caught on.


I never said he wasn't over before. Those chants just made him though. Sheamus did successfully leech of it. Sheamus was getting mixed reactions after WrestleMania due to treatment of Bryan at WrestleMania, and him manipulating those chants to his advantage got him more face reactions. AJ got completely over from the ''YES/NO'' chants, that's not even debatable. She stole those chants from him just in a effort for the crowd to give a fuck about her, and it worked, because the crowd will eat anything up like the mindless idiots they are.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Other than Cena, he's the second most over Superstar. LOL overpushed. GTFO.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I never said he wasn't over before. Those chants just made him though. Sheamus did successfully leech of it. Sheamus was getting mixed reactions after WrestleMania due to treatment of Bryan at WrestleMania, and him manipulating those chants to his advantage got him more face reactions. AJ got completely over from the ''YES/NO'' chants, that's not even debatable. She stole those chants from him just in a effort for the crowd to give a fuck about her, and it worked, because the crowd will eat anything up like the mindless idiots they are.


I never thought I'd say this, but you might be the most elitist wrestling fan I've ever come across online. All acting like you ain't a mark. Shut the fuck up!


----------



## thelukestar619 (Aug 10, 2012)

Jesse Pinkman said:


> Statements like this are one of the reasons I rarely go in the WWE section anymore. Why does it matter if he doesn't pull in ratings if he's entertaining? And more importantly why do you give a fuck about the ratings? Is a film automatically shit to you if it doesn't do amazing at the box office? because it's the same premise.


This


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but you might be the most elitist wrestling fan I've ever come across online. All acting like you ain't a mark. Shut the fuck up!


Individuals bashing people over over their opinions will always be worse than any mark or smark on this forum - Don't tell people to shut up mate. Whether you agree or disagree with them doesn't give you the right to do so.

I agree with Nostalgia myself. Like I said before in this thread, Bryan took the easy way out to getting over - so I don't think he's deserving of the push he's getting. Look at The Rock as Rocky Maivia... He got himself over purely through sheer talent on the mic and in promos alone while apart of the NOD. Nobody could stand him before that, Heath Slater drew less GTFO heat than him... And now look at The Rock. HE is deserving of his push, unlike Bryan.

And ofcourse Austin. The infamous 'Austin 3:16' promo and the feud with Bret Hart. If anyone else was in that position it would have been a completely different story. HE was deserving of his push, unlike Bryan.

CM Punk, John Cena, Angle, Guerrero, and even Flair, Dusty Rhodes and I'll even throw in HHH of all people - all of them future HOF'ers in their own right. The one main thing they have in common is that they got themselves over because of their talent, and were flexible and consistent for years after doing so.

Imagine if Daniel Bryan is in next years biggest storyline? What's he going to say in his promos? Is he going to sell the next PPV like Cena did on RAW or Punk did in his 'Voice of the voiceless' promo last year? My guess is he'll make excessive use of the words "Yes", "No", "vegan" and "OK"  The new face of the WWE Ladies and Gentleman! The GOAT!


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan made of the most of an opportunity and got insanely over with the crowds.

What has followed was a foregone conclusion.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

hes an absolute joke and so ugly and little how the hell he gets heavyweight matches is beyond me , shud be on Superstars or at best fightin for the US title , he is soooo shit ....

and also, he cannot sell other finishers wen there done on him, gets chokeslammed then is up 20 seconds later scurrying away up the ramp like a little bitch... needs to take the pain more . pussy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but you might be the most elitist wrestling fan I've ever come across online. All acting like you ain't a mark. Shut the fuck up!


:lmao

But no, I'm not elitist at all. I just tell it as it is. This post is likely a cover up from the fact you're butthurt that I'm speaking the truth about your internet darling Bryan.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> do Bryan fans purposely try to be the most insufferable human beings on the planet?


Then tell your clan to stop making threads about how terrible he is.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

D Bryan is the only reason some people still watch RAW every week, including me.

He is insanely over with casuals as well.

So people who dislike him are an insignificant minority... so fuck em.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, fuck the people who have a different opinion on Bryan than you do. It's this mentality that makes Bryan marks the worst kind on the forum.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

On topic, yeah, depush someone who is over, talented, and selling merchandise when you NEED new stars. Yeah, good plan.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just another one of those guys who has been given the chance to get over and has taken it. It happens to everyone. Happened to Steve Austin when he was given the chance to be the first to feud with Bret Hart after his return in 1996; happened to The Rock who was given a chance to feud with the literally red hot Stone Cold Steve Austin out of nowhere; happened to Triple H who was given the chance to put an end to the career of Cactus Jack / Mick Foley. All these examples benefited the guys who went over enormously, just like the 'YES!' 'NO!' chants, 'goatface' name calling etc. attributes have helped Bryan.


----------



## thelukestar619 (Aug 10, 2012)

DonkMunk316 said:


> hes an absolute joke and so ugly and little how the hell he gets heavyweight matches is beyond me , shud be on Superstars or at best fightin for the US title , he is soooo shit ....
> 
> and also, he cannot sell other finishers wen there done on him, gets chokeslammed then is up 20 seconds later scurrying away up the ramp like a little bitch... needs to take the pain more . pussy


Wow just wow im not going to even try.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> No one else has been given such a simple and basic catchphrase like Bryan has to get over in a long while.


He was not given the catchphrase by creative. He came up with the idea to steal the idea from Diego Sanchez because he thought it would annoy the hell out of people. 



Nostalgia said:


> Yes, fuck the people who have a different opinion on Bryan than you do. It's this mentality that makes Bryan marks the worst kind on the forum.


Pot calling the kettle black ? One could easily say the EXACT same thing about the Bryan haters.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> Pot calling the kettle black ? One could easily say the EXACT same thing about the Bryan haters.


No, because I don't say ''fuck'' to other people's opinions, I respect them. The people who generally dislike Bryan are respectable posters who put their points across well, mcc4374 is an example of that, whereas a good portion of Bryan marks (I'm not going to say all, because that's not true) are obsessive fanboys who attack you whenever you speak down on their ''God'' Bryan.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> No, because I don't say ''fuck'' to other people's opinions, I respect them. The people who generally dislike Bryan are respectable posters who put their points across well, mcc4374 is an example of that, whereas a good portion of Bryan marks (I'm not going to say all, because that's not true) are obsessive fanboys who attack you whenever you speak down on their ''God'' Bryan.


Dude, I respect all your posts since they do make sense most of the time for me, but why is it that whenever there is a db thread I see you as the first one to reply or the one with the most replies? Not hating on you or anything, I just don't get it. Do you like the attention you get from making his fans angry? God forbid your family member likes db, I could just picture you bugging them the whole day why he sucks. Not telling you to stop posting man, keep on posting, gives me a laugh everytime. More power to you and a rep too!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

He's not ovepushed, he should be pushed more.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Stanford said:


> Then tell your clan to stop making threads about how terrible he is.


yeah, everytime Bryan is criticized it's a group of trolls doing it. it's not because when he talks outside of saying "yes" and "no" it sounds like he's being held at gunpoint, or how boring he is, or how one dimensional he is, or how people think he should be champion even though his reign was sleep inducing, or how delusional his fans are. it's just a group of trolls.

enjoy Bryan being a PPV jobber for eternity, outside of when he channels Kelly Kelly and wins with a roll-up. not that he DOESN'T deserve to be a PPV jobber, since he's not that good at all.

"LOOK AT DA GAWD HANGING IN THERE WITH THE ROCK ON THE MIC!! HE'S THE BEST PART OF RAW 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!"



Quasi Juice said:


> Also, if he was so shit on the mic, why do they keep giving him the mic then? Why did he get to cut long promos during his World Title reign? Why do they let him loose live on RAW on the mic? Because they believe in him; he's good.


this is bar none the dumbest reason to try and justify how good Bryan is on the mic. because they keep giving it to him...? you ARE kidding right?


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is one of the only reasons im still watching Raw. He, along with Ziggler and to a lesser extent Punk, are the only ones who entertain me these days. To me seeing a crowd react is all part of the wrestling experience, and we know that a quiet crowd kills the product whether its good or bad, and Bryan atm is one of the only ones (Cena is another) who makes the majority of the crowd react in a positive or negative way. You can say thats because its easy to get the crowd chanting Yes or No, which it is, but he was given the ball and he has ran with it faster than 99% of the roster these days. Im a HUGE Ziggler fan but i can only dream of him getting the continuous reactions that Bryan gets atm!!

For that reason i cant say he is overpushed at all, in fact in some ways its the opposite. HOWEVER, i think far too much emphasis is being placed on the gimmick side of his character and not enough on his wrestling. I havent enjoyed a series of matches more than the Punk/Bryan matches this year, and im a bit fed up with just seeing the 'character' side of his wrestling persona rather than the wrestling side if you know what i mean. I just want to see good feuds which showcase his wrestling skills more. Yes he is entertaining right now, but it wont take long before the whole 'yes/no' thing gets very stale.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Bryan is fucking hilarious and the sooner EVERYONE realises how captivating he is the better


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

His push seems to be steady. He's getting a lot of tv time, but hey, WWE can't go wrong making new stars because they are in desperate need of them. Just hope that with all this pushing of DB they don't drop him just like that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Modern said:


> On topic, yeah, depush someone who is over, talented, and selling merchandise when you NEED new stars. Yeah, good plan.


These people secretly, in their heart of hearts, actually want more air time for John Cena.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I am not sure how him getting his chant over is the easy way out. Guys like Kurt Angle and Rock got extremely over with their catch phrases as well. Also Daniel Bryan doesn't have the look of a superstar so him getting over with a catch phrase actually does wonders for a guy like him. It allowed him to receive more matches on PPV and gets lots more mic time. WWE doesn't usually push guys that don't have a "Superstars" look so a guy like Daniel Bryan getting over with his catch phrase is actually smart for a guy in his stature. He is now getting more opportunities and gets to show more of the talents that he has. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Seriously? ANOTHER thread on this? The vicious cycle of the internet's adoration of somebody until they become successful...

He's arguably more over than anyone not named Cena, and he's not even in the title hunt. Yeah, I'd say he's overpushed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

trevs909 said:


> God forbid your family member likes db, I could just picture you bugging them the whole day why he sucks.


Not at all. I have friends who like Bryan, It doesn't bother me, they're entitled to like who they like and I respect that. They don't care about my views on him, so I save those for this open discussion forum where I'm allowed to say what I want.



checkcola said:


> These people secretly, in their heart of hearts, actually want more air time for John Cena.


Actually I can't stand Cena. I'd rather have Ziggler, Barrett, Sandow, Christian pushed over Bryan. All those, with the exception of Christian due to his age, have the potential to be great new stars of the future.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

he's my fav wrestler and I never saw him until he joined the wwe and didn't care about him at all until a little over a year ago. now he's the #1 reason why i can't stop watching wwe. if he didn't exist, i'd probably bail on wrestling all together.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Ziggler just wrapped up a feud with Jericho, whilst Danielson was still stuck with Kane and AJ in an anger management storyline.

Barrett is being hyped to return and will likely get pushed immediately.

Sandow is still new but is receiving more and more airtime each week.

Not sure why you're upset. It's not like DB is taking time away from the aforementioned guys.

edit - @ Nostalgia


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If anyone could get "yes" or "no" over with the crowds, then why since the inception of pro wrestling hasn't anyone done it before? That's how fucking genius Daniel Bryan is. Haters need to step the fuck off the GOAT's swag.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Not at all. I have friends who like Bryan, It doesn't bother me, they're entitled to like who they like and I respect that. They don't care about my views on him, so I save those for this open discussion forum where I'm allowed to say what I want.
> 
> Sucks that you have to save it for people here man, because the people here are more biased and won't listen to what you say. You did not answer most of my questions but I guess I will leave it at that. In the end we all just want to be entertained am I right? Db's part in wwe does not hurt anyone at all and he worked hard to get there. Overpushed? nah, overjobbed is more like it. Still hoping for WB and DZ to get their time in the limelight.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

dbry is over despite the office not letting him embrace the yes chants and trying to give it to aj all the time.

he gets more of a reaction than most of the roster, most of the time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Lady Killer said:


> Ziggler just wrapped up a feud with Jericho, whilst Danielson was still stuck with Kane and AJ in an anger management storyline.
> 
> Barrett is being hyped to return and will likely get pushed immediately.
> 
> ...


I'm not upset, I'd just rather see those guys pushed over Bryan. 

Bryan has been pushed all year long, whereas Ziggler's only starting to get pushed now, Sandow's looking promising but WWE could still mess him up, Barrett may get pushed upon return. 

The reality is: Bryan got a World Title reign longer than he should of had and remained in title feuds for months afterwards, none of the above guys did, so that's what I mean when I said I'd rather have them pushed over Bryan. What's a push really if you don't win the big one?


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

It is amazing how alot of people demand a push for someone then turn their backs on them when they get it. I believe he is one of the best characters right now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, one could argue that Bryan's World Title reign was simply to be the one to get squashed in record timing by Sheamus @ Mania, so that's really nothing to be proud of. It's the aftermath and fan backlash that made Bryan as big as he is today. Sometimes that's how things work out. He had a great match with Sheamus at ER using his rematch clause to which every champion who loses his title is entitled.

Yes, he feuded with Punk but came out on the losing end every time and has since fallen back down the card. If anything, I'd say Ziggler is ahead of Bryan in standings and immediate potential because of ushering Jericho out of the company and his impending World Title win once he cashes in. I wouldn't be worried about Ziggler. Did you also forget that Ziggler was challenging Punk for the title at the beginning of the year?

As for Barrett, he was destined for big things (likely Ziggler's briefcase) before the injury, and they're obviously hyping his return in a big way. There are only so many spots at the top, and with Del Rio being the only big name heel on SD, I'm sure Barrett will fit right in.

Sandow, like I said, is making pretty good progress for a rookie. It took Danielson 2 years with the company to amount to anything. Their current status isn't really comparable.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Actually I can't stand Cena. I'd rather have Ziggler, Barrett, Sandow, Christian pushed over Bryan. All those, with the exception of Christian due to his age, have the potential to be great new stars of the future.


You don't make new stars, you end up with more John Cena all the time, just saying. 

Ziggler is getting his push. Working with Jericho was a huge deal and it was a fresh match up, unlike Bryan who's having to recycle the stale Kane feud. Plus, he has the MITB and that always looms in the back of people's minds.

Barrett is coming back from an injury. Hopefully, he'll spice up the world title picture on Smackdown. WWE vignettes are always well produced and point to a good push. I still think he never recovered from zillion chairs falling on him from John Cena and then losing Nexus to CM Punk. 

Sandow is getting match and mic time (yet got the ADR non-reaction on RAW, just saying). He's not ready to feud with Kane because no one would think he'd have a chance in hell. 

Christian is in it for a pay check and in the spot he should be, a good hand who can put over the next generation. He is not the future. Kane vs. Christian is a strong midcard feud at this point? Yeah right. 

Bryan isn't hurting any of these guys chances at getting over.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

A person, individually, is intelligent. But crowds, however, are stupid. "yes" and "no" as catchphrases can be easily sold to stupid crowds. Nevertheless, Daniel Bryan CAN cut promos and is the best wrestler in the world (not Punk). Hell, how many awards was he given for his wrestilng abilities?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

bryan has deserved this push


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan had been doing the "Yes!" thing for a while before Wrestlemania. However the Wrestlemania crowed was the first crowd that really chanted "Yes!" and I doubt it was because of the simplicity of the chant, seeing as they were chanting "Daniel Bryan" just as loudly.

So I don't think anyone can get as over with the "Yes!" chant as Daniel Bryan. I personally think that Wrestlemania was just as much a start of the Daniel Bryan bandwagon as the it was the "Yes" bandwagon.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan is very over and is getting pushed because of it. Love it or hate it, it's happening and it is deserved.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i just don't understand the hate for bryan(and ziggler), sure they're not gods on the mic but you need great workers as main eventers because it makes guys like cena, miz, sheamus, look like a million bucks

i want a cena/bryan feud, their match a few weeks back was very good


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It's a wonder why more wrestlers aren't screaming one word catchphrases at the top of their lungs if that's all it takes to get over. It couldn't be talent and hard-work; NO - a single word has catapulted Daniel Bryan into the World title scene. If only he'd started shouting "Macaroni" during his Velocity match with Cena in '03. That surely would've led to an immediate contract and a Sammartino-like World title reign.

Daniel Bryan is underpushed. He's an incredible wrestler who's grown into a comfortable mic worker with a unique character. Only his catchphrase is over-exposed.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

He's feuding with Kane, wrestling in mixed tag team matches on Raw, hardly considered to be pushed to the moon. 

Oh, you're complaining that he's mega over with the crowd... has nothing to do with being over pushed.

K... good.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, the Bryan marks and haters are so amusing.

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he's not overpushed, and the reason for that is most of the roster sucks.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, here's one blind mark that thinks DB's push is justified.



Jim Ross said:


> Who's the MVP of WWE thus far in 2012 in WWE? For me, @WWEDanielBryan.


What a mark.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Redead said:


> if anyone can get over like bryan, why arent they?


This.

Bryan has that certain flare. He has charisma and it's fun to watch him work a match or promo. Sure, his mic skills could use a little improvement, but not everybody can pull off what he's doing. D Bry is one of a kind and WWE was smart to push him and capitalize on his abilities.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Stanford said:


> Well, here's one blind mark that thinks DB's push is justified.
> 
> 
> 
> What a mark.


do you always let other people form opinions for you?


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

If a crowd reacts to a wrestler then they will get pushed,the bigger the pop the bigger the push.Thats how wrestling works OP.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> do you always let other people form opinions for you?


Yes, I rented a time machine, zipped forward to this day in order to read the Jim Ross Barbecue and Wrestling Thoughts Blog, then went back in time in order to sing the praises of Daniel Bryan all over these fine internets, only so I could be vindicated when the blog that first formed my opinion was released to the very same internets.

Right on the button, compadre!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Enziguri said:


> If a crowd reacts to a wrestler then they will get pushed,the bigger the pop the bigger the push.Thats how wrestling works OP.


Not always. :ryder1:delrio


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Enziguri said:


> If a crowd reacts to a wrestler then they will get pushed,the bigger the pop the bigger the push.Thats how wrestling works OP.


:ryder2 This broski disagrees


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Not always. :ryder1:delrio


There are exceptions lol


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

Green Light said:


> :ryder2 This broski disagrees


I wonder if Ryder's lack of push, is because of how vocal he has been behind the scenes (via twitter and such) about being upset about not being on Raw?

Like does Vince see that shit, and say "Well Ryder, you and Robbie E are going to make great TNA tag team champions some day"?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Bryan at least evokes emotion from the LIVE crowd.

Apart from Cena, who else?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This thread is dumb. People who pick on Bryan are just contrarians. 







oh....Megan Fox should feel bad because she is an ugly whore and Brie Bella is hotter.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts *Selling merch is good.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

How did this get to 14 pages? I swear it's the same shit every week...


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

cyrus_cesar said:


> How did this get to 14 pages? *I swear it's the same shit every week*...


Just like wwe.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> This thread is dumb. People who pick on Bryan are just contrarians.


No we're not, some just don't his character, some don't like his position in the company, or his catchphrases etc, some people are vocal about that and they're entitled to that opinion. Why can't you marks accept that? It's also not ''picking'' on him either. Disliking a wrestler isn't picking on him. Yet another example of why Bryan marks have the worst reputation on the forum.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Nostalgia said:


> No we're not, some just don't his character, some don't like his position in the company, or his catchphrases etc, some people are vocal about that and they're entitled to that opinion. Why can't you marks accept that? It's also not ''picking'' on him either. Disliking a wrestler isn't picking on him. Yet another example of why Bryan marks have the worst reputation on the forum.


The OP's post was DUMB.

"He has good matches and is over with the crowd, but he's overpushed!" Then spouts a bunch of bullshit that he has NO IDEA about like ticket sales and buyrates. FUCK outta here! Just an awful post.

Make dumb posts, get picked apart.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> No we're not, some just don't his character, some don't like his position in the company, or his catchphrases etc, some people are vocal about that and they're entitled to that opinion. Why can't you marks accept that? It's also not ''picking'' on him either. Disliking a wrestler isn't picking on him. Yet another example of why Bryan marks have the worst reputation on the forum.


Well the thread is dumb. I know we both end up posting in the Daniel Bryan Thread of the Day, every single time; but it is a dumb thread. It's a dumb thread for a couple of reason. Mainly because it's the same thread every week. Nothing ever changes. But also because it's just a thought some dude has. That's it. Imagine what this forum would look like if even just you and I made a thread every time we had a thought about wrestling. It would be clustered with fuck.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> No we're not, some just don't his character, some don't like his position in the company, or his catchphrases etc, some people are vocal about that and they're entitled to that opinion. Why can't you marks accept that? It's also not ''picking'' on him either. Disliking a wrestler isn't picking on him. Yet another example of why Bryan marks have the worst reputation on the forum.


True. People have the right to dislike DB if they have their reasons. However, the OP is really just coming off as a blind hater with no evidence to back his claim. He says DB is not that over although he gets the biggest reactions bar Cena/Punk. Also, if it takes one "easy" word to get you insanely over, why hasn't anyone else got over at the level of D-Bry. I have nothing against those who don't like D-Bry, but to try to put down everything he accomplished on his own is just pathetic. Which is what the OP did.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> No we're not, some just don't his character, some don't like his position in the company, or his catchphrases etc, some people are vocal about that and they're entitled to that opinion. Why can't you marks accept that? It's also not ''picking'' on him either. Disliking a wrestler isn't picking on him. Yet another example of why Bryan marks have the worst reputation on the forum.




If you think I'm a mark b/c I think Bryan is a talented wrestler, than I think you are a contrarian for thinking I'm a mark.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ugh. To clarify, I was only really responding to the second line of that post where the poster wrote: ''_People who pick on Bryan are contrarians_''. Maybe I should of just quoted that part. The OP's post wasn't very smart or well throughout, but I think the idea behind the thread is appropriate. I think Bryan is overpushed (and has been for some time) but that's just me.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, who on the current active roster does move ratings "to a substantial degree"?

(Pretty sure the answer is "no one" which is why we have a 400 page thread dedicated to arguing over who bumped a rating by .1 or who bumped a buyrate by 10,000 buys.)

I just find it a silly reason to be out on someone because if that's were you set the bar on liking or disliking a guy then you must hate every wrestler on the roster for the past 2 - 3 years.

EDIT: And "I don't like wrestler X do YOU?!" threads are the fucking worst, for real.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

I really though Bryan was boring at 1st. Then I softened up to him and he's solid now IMO. His catchphrase really shot him up in popularity. I also think his charisma and mic skills have improved. I still think his moveset is extremely dull. Its kicking and holds.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

My point is this:

I could spend my time making at least five threads titled "CM Punk is insanely overpushed," "Sheamus is insanely overpushed," Cena is insanely overpushed, "Ziggler is insanely overpushed," or "Big Show is insanely overpushed,"....and it would be in every way much more applicable to that wwe wrestler than Daniel Bryan. Bryan isn't even being pushed right now, let alone "insanely pushed."

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but the OP poster cited "crowd response," "mic skills," and "buy rates." I'm sorry, but the most 
of us on here have followed Bryan before wwe or just mainly caught interest in him because of he is a talented wrestler. To be vocal at us against Bryan b/c of his inability to draw, for example, is really just picking on the wrestler. We just want to see him do well b/c he is talented. He won't win every match, nor should he, b/c the sport is scripted.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know why this thread was allowed to go for so long, there was one just a few days back and the topic is quite redundant. 

Additionally, the OP is clearly a troll.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

My feelings on DB:

- At this point he is good but not great. 

- He is great in the ring but lacks size which will most likely prevent him from being the #1 guy in the future. At the end of the day it is theater, and you must appear larger than life.

- His mic work is not great but it is adequate. He will need to work on this in order to maintain his character in the future.

- I would like to see if he will be able to maintain his crowd reaction after the Yes/No chant is gone. You can't deny the similarities between that and the "what" chant.

- At this point I would doubt that the WWE views him as the next top guy. However, they are currently not in a position to be picky with wrestlers that get reactions since they are having such a hard time finding new wrestlers that can.




Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> My point is this:
> 
> I could spend my time making at least five threads titled "CM Punk is insanely overpushed," "Sheamus is insanely overpushed," Cena is insanely overpushed, "Ziggler is insanely overpushed," or "Big Show is insanely overpushed,"....and it would be in every way much more applicable to that wwe wrestler than Daniel Bryan. Bryan isn't even being pushed right now, let alone "insanely pushed."
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Your initial post was kind of generalizing though, so it caught my attention, but it was kind of obvious you were responding to the OP, so my bad.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*I just love how the crowd mocks him and I love doing it myself.*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Fair enough. Your initial post was kind of generalizing though, so it caught my attention, but it was kind of obvious you were responding to the OP, so my bad.



Nah you're cool. In the end I just want to watch everyone on the wwe roster wrestle each other in 20-30 minute matches every week, so who am I to decide who should be pushed? I'm pretty sure if I were a booker wwe would crash and burn.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

I agree, he doesn't bring in any viewers, actually just like punk he loses viewers, hopefully he get's de-pushed, nothing about him speaks larger then life.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Stanford said:


> Yes, I rented a time machine, zipped forward to this day in order to read the Jim Ross Barbecue and Wrestling Thoughts Blog, then went back in time in order to sing the praises of Daniel Bryan all over these fine internets, only so I could be vindicated when the blog that first formed my opinion was released to the very same internets.
> 
> Right on the button, compadre!


"fine internets"? jesus fucking christ, are you like 13 years old and you just figured out how to use the internet? i don't know if that was supposed to be funny or what (it wasn't), but your post didn't even make sense as a response to what i said. 

you know what IS funny is how anytime someone says something that could be considered a criticism about Bryan, you legitimately get really upset and start insulting other peoples intelligence. keep piling onto the fact that Bryan fans are considered intolerable, you're only helping the cause of the so called "trolls" who don't think Bryan is just as good as The Rock


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> No, because I don't say ''fuck'' to other people's opinions, I respect them.





Nostalgia said:


> because the crowd will eat anything up like the mindless idiots they are.


You do what now? Respect the "mindless idiots?"

I could really care less about your feelings towards Daniel Bryan. Personally, I could take him or leave him, it doesn't really matter all that much to me. Rather, I was simply saying you might be the most elitist wrestling fan I've ever met. Referring to your fellow fan as a "mindless idiot" like you aren't a mark for wrestling yourself. That is why I am telling you to shut the fuck up. Not because you are saying Daniel Bryan is over-pushed, untalented, or whatever you think, but because you for whatever reason think your above the "mindless" marks.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is one of the best performers that the company has at the moment. His ability to connect with the fans (even when playing a delusional egomaniac) is incredible to watch; he is a rare talent in that he can perform brilliantly both as an athlte and an entertainer. He's definitely one of the my favourite performers in WWE at the moment. They should slap a title on him.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

He's very over with the crowds and can wrestle, stupid not to push a guy who makes for a good television viewing.

Besides, ratings mean nothing nowadays, all you can aim for is to put on good TV to make people watch and hope they come back again. Enter Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> No we're not, some just don't his character, some don't like his position in the company, or his catchphrases etc, some people are vocal about that and they're entitled to that opinion. Why can't you marks accept that? It's also not ''picking'' on him either. Disliking a wrestler isn't picking on him. Yet another example of why Bryan marks have the worst reputation on the forum.





Nostalgia said:


> Ugh. To clarify, I was only really responding to the second line of that post where the poster wrote: ''_People who pick on Bryan are contrarians_''. Maybe I should of just quoted that part. The OP's post wasn't very smart or well throughout, but I think the idea behind the thread is appropriate. I think Bryan is overpushed (and has been for some time) but that's just me.


Pretty sure Rock marks have the worst reputation on this forum, because the only good wrestler is The Rock in their eyes, nobody even comes close, where's the Atttitude era etc etc, bla bla. 

Anyway, you can dislike Bryan, that's fine (I find it odd as a _wrestling_ fan, but alas). But people here are responding to the OP's retarded logic. Bryan is over, which he mostly did by himself. I really don't see how Bryan is overpushed, considering he got squashed at WM by Sheamus, beaten again by Sheamus, beaten twice by Punk, then he became somewhat of a comedy character with AJ and now he was in a midcard match with Kane at Summerslam. Along the way he also got made fun of by The Rock. Overpushing would be like a Sheamus-type of push; i.e. just winning every match. Bryan got squashed at the biggest show of the year and came out more over than his opponent. The writers didn't push him, he forced them to at least use him in a main event capacity.


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

When you hear yes! Chants and motions at TNA events... the man is over as can be he isn't even in the company and tna fans chant yes! The guys a stud


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> You do what now? Respect the "mindless idiots?"
> 
> I could really care less about your feelings towards Daniel Bryan. Personally, I could take him or leave him, it doesn't really matter all that much to me. Rather, I was simply saying you might be the most elitist wrestling fan I've ever met. Referring to your fellow fan as a "mindless idiot" like you aren't a mark for wrestling yourself. That is why I am telling you to shut the fuck up. Not because you are saying Daniel Bryan is over-pushed, untalented, or whatever you think, but because you for whatever reason think your above the "mindless" marks.


I respect the opinions of anyone on this forum. The second quote wasn't referring to anyone on this forum, if you noticed, I was just highlighting that the crowd will eat anything up, even the most basic of catchphrases.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> "fine internets"? jesus fucking christ, are you like 13 years old and you just figured out how to use the internet?


I was able to successfully maneuver a time machine... So yeah, I think I know how to use the internets. 



> i don't know if that was supposed to be funny or what (it wasn't), but your post didn't even make sense as a response to what i said.


K.



> you know what IS funny is how anytime someone says something that could be considered a criticism about Bryan, you legitimately get really upset and start insulting other peoples intelligence.


Well, not in every case. You _are _dumb. Other people make loony points, but aren't so dumb themselves. _Nostalgia_, for example, is a paragon for today's youth. _You_ make me weep the long weep of weepiness.



> keep piling onto the fact that Bryan fans are considered intolerable, you're only helping the cause of the so called "trolls" who don't think Bryan is just as good as The Rock


Which group of people you think I belong to doesn't mean a toss. You can either address me individually, or not address me at all.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I was just highlighting that the crowd will eat anything up, even the most basic of catchphrases.


As long as you have talent, and charisma. The crowd wouldn't give two cares about you and I yelling YES! over and over, because we don't have Daniel Bryan's charisma. If we did, we'd be doing something with it, and not sitting behind a screen and pounding on a keyboard.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

I personally think he's the funniest WWE superstar since Kurt Angle... i think that's what WWE needs more of, people being legitimately funny rather than 'tee-hee, look at santino with his cobra, sooo cute!' or whatever.


----------



## EliteNate (Mar 5, 2012)

In my opinion he is one of the best things on WWE atm, I'd care to hear somebody opinion oh what is more entertaining.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Get ready for 100 responses of "Damien Sandow."


----------



## EliteNate (Mar 5, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> Get ready for 100 responses of "Damien Sandow."


Is he the new IWC darling because we see him in limited quantities?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Lady Killer said:


> Get ready for 100 responses of "Damien Sandow."


Brace yourselves!


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

TeamRocketGrunt said:


> I agree, he doesn't bring in any viewers, actually just like punk he loses viewers, hopefully he get's de-pushed, nothing about him speaks larger then life.


Wrong.

This week :



> Brodus Clay vs. Damien Sandow lost 112,000 viewers and the satellite interview with Shawn Michaels lost 198,000 viewers. David Otunga vs. Big Show gained 86,000 viewers. Kane and Zack Ryder vs. Daniel Bryan and The Miz plus backstage stuff with John Cena and CM Punk gained 199,000 viewers for a 3.32 quarter rating at the 10pm timeslot.


July 30th :



> The angle with Damien Sandow and Brodus Clay with Vickie Guerrero dancing gained 214,000 viewers. Daniel Bryan and AJ backstage plus the recap of Stephanie McMahon attacking Paul Heyman from RAW 1000 lost 18,000 viewers.
> 
> Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan in a Street Fight at 9pm gained 521,000 viewers.


RAW 1000 :



> Daniel Bryan & AJ’s wedding at the top of hour two was the huge ratings winner for the night, gaining 616,000 viewers (3.91 rating). The Rock’s appearance with Punk & Daniel Bryan in the ring gained 575,000 viewers for a 4.28 quarter rating.


I left out the 2 weeks in between this week and July 30th because while they did gain viewers for Bryan, Cena was involved and that will just lead Bryan haters to credit Cena for that. 

But the 3 examples shown, all produce legit evidence that when Bryan is on screen RAW is GAINING viewers not losing them.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

EliteNate said:


> Is he the new IWC darling because we see him in limited quantities?


Indeed. Anyone who is new, shows the tiniest bit of charisma, can actually form a sentence on a live microphone, and can execute more than 3 moves in the ring becomes the newest craze as long as it's in small doses. Once they have a breakout moment, everyone blows their load until 2 weeks later when he's "overpushed" and "overexposed."

Prerequisite: must be a heel who gets minor face cheers.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Right feuding with Kane is a huge push


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Actually in WWE logic he is underpushed he has so much control of the crowd at the moment he can make them hate him then love him like on RAW this week Cena says he is hear for the people 1/4% of the crowd cheer Daniel Bryans theme hits 4/4% of the crowd are chanting yes why because he engages them.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> Wrong.
> 
> This week :
> 
> ...


your evidence that Bryan draws are seriously him having a match at 9pm... *ONE WEEK* after Raw 1000, and a wedding? please be joking... please.

i mean, do you even need for this to be clarified for you? Bryan had a match at 9pm 1 week after Raw 1000. it's well established to anyone who has any form of brain matter that people took a while to get adjusted to the new start time. i mean... wow. did you really not know this?

and a wedding is your "legit evidence" that Bryan is a draw? you do realize that a wedding has basically always had good viewers, right? it was nothing more than a pathetic, desperate attempt to get viewers for people like Bryan and AJ who nobody actually gives a shit about. what led to the wedding eventually was that horrific love triangle storyline with AJ/Punk/Bryan, which was the ONLY storyline the writers even attempted to work on leading up to MiTB. the proposal segment statistics showed that what spiked the viewers were the actual proposals, nothing a single person involved said. Bryan did nothing. he took part in one of the worst segments of all time, made a desperate proposal and that's what spiked the viewers. same with AJ. 

recently, outside of their cheap viewer attempts, Bryan and AJ haven't drawn a fucking thing, don't kid yourself. it's mostly AJ though, who they desperately want to build up, but nobody gives a flying fuck about her at all. Bryan's WHC Reign was also fucking deplorable. no, Bryan is not a consistent draw. most of Bryan's OWN deluded fanbase won't even debate this. you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

To be fair the only member of the active roster that can really be considered a consistent draw is Cena.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

I often wonder if there is an Eastenders forum somewhere on the internet that has an 18 page thread on whether Ian Beale is an enjoyble character or not.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Seriously...why should anyone care if he "draws?". Shouldn't we just be happy seeing him wrestle? Isnt that enough to qualify as a wrestling fan these days?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The Arseache Kid said:


> I often wonder if there is an Eastenders forum somewhere on the internet that has an 18 page thread on whether Ian Beale is an enjoyble character or not.


I'm sure they point to ratings and on-screen time as to why they should like a certain actor or not as well. And if this forum is any indication, the people that dislike him the most will be the ones most active in threads about him.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Seriously...why should anyone care if he "draws?". Shouldn't we just be happy seeing him wrestle? Isnt that enough to qualify as a wrestling fan these days?


see? even Bryan's fans admit he can't draw if his life depended on it.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

correction, daniel bryan is insanely over!

d bryan trolls are lollest.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet you in a decade people will look back at posts that hate on Daniel Bryan just the same way we looked back at posts from 1999 that complained the attitude era.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> Seriously...why should anyone care if he "draws?". Shouldn't we just be happy seeing him wrestle? Isnt that enough to qualify as a wrestling fan these days?


great point... being critical of creative things that can make the shows less enjoyable to watch or just mind boggling and make no sense is fair enough. but being critical of buisiness decisions such as who is a 'draw' is just a total waste of time, im sure vince really gives a fuck about internet mark business advice for him.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> see? even Bryan's fans admit he can't draw if his life depended on it.


And who can?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ogorodnikov said:


> see? even Bryan's fans admit he can't draw if his life depended on it.


Uhh ok Mr.Nash?

But he can wrestle Cena within an inch of his life, which I personally find entertaining. So I guess he "drew" me in.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, but there is no way I'm taking the opinion of Megan Fox seriously...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> I'm sorry, but there is no way I'm taking the opinion of Megan Fox seriously...


Well that's not any fun


----------



## EliteNate (Mar 5, 2012)

I asked if anything is better than D-Bry atm and if there is "anything" one thing mentioned was "Damien Sandow" so even if Sandow is "better" thats just one thing. You say he doesn't have size to be a maineventer? Get out. CM Punk is Champ, HBK was champ, hell even Mysterio was champ, and I know I'm leaving smaller guys out. Its all about who V-Mac wants to push. I think Bryan is being smart and getting the crowd involved which makes things entertaining and gives them no choice but to push, plus he is better than Ryder.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

For all of you guys asking why people bring ratings and moving business into account, allow me to educate you: People use these facts to justify why someone should/should not be pushed and they are a whole hell of a lot better argument than "uh... I think he's a great wrestler." Your own opinions are not as valid to justify pushes than the ratings and being the selling point of a show. That's why they matter.

And Bryan is a heel so basically he can only be overpushed so far in today's WWE. I wouldn't be worried about Bryan. Given that he is heavily featured, Bryan doesn't seem like he's going to touch either of the main titles in some time and it might be he'll never get another reign. There are more overpushed guys than Bryan at the moment, but for some extent their pushes are rightful. As is Bryan's because of his overness and merchandise revenue.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> I'm sorry, but there is no way I'm taking the opinion of Megan Fox seriously...


indeed Megan fox is just some dumb whore who doesn't know anything about wrestling


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Roydabest said:


> For all of you guys asking why people bring ratings and moving business into account, allow me to educate you: People use these facts to justify why someone should/should not be pushed and they are a whole hell of a lot better argument than "uh... I think he's a great wrestler." Your own opinions are not as valid to justify pushes than the ratings and being the selling point of a show. That's why they matter.
> 
> And Bryan is a heel so basically he can only be overpushed so far in today's WWE. I wouldn't be worried about Bryan. Given that he is heavily featured, Bryan doesn't seem like he's going to touch either of the main titles in some time and it might be he'll never get another reign. There are more overpushed guys than Bryan at the moment, but for some extent their pushes are rightful. As is Bryan's because of his overness and merchandise revenue.


This is a good post. Still:

1) I am still baffled at how Bryan is being pushed right now. Wwe booking of Bryan has been erratic if anything since raw 1000.

2) even if people disagree and think he is riding a push, his push is really only due to the criteria you just presented.

3) I personally think unless you are employed or vested in the company, your idea on why someone should be pushed is based on how you perceive that wrestler. Otherwise we would all be fans of Cena.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> This is a good post. Still:
> 
> 1) I am still baffled at how Bryan is being pushed right now. Wwe booking of Bryan has been erratic if anything since raw 1000.
> 
> ...


Your right about 3) of course I'd want my faves to get pushed regardless of their statistical qualities. But when you don't like someone that's being pushed, these statistics are a good criteria to base your opinion on. That's just what I wanted to say.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The IWC always turn on wrestlers around five-six months after his push. Looks like Bryan's time has come.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Roydabest said:


> People use these facts to justify why someone should/should not be pushed and they are a whole hell of a lot better argument than "uh... I think he's a great wrestler."


Facts? Jesus. There's nothing factual about the claims of those touting the importace of ratings. Show a ratings breakdown to a group of people, and you'll come out with about a thousand different interpretations for why things are the way they are. It's completely subjective.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The IWC always turn on wrestlers around five-six months after his push. Looks like Bryan's time has come.


Few months ago: CM Punk
This week: Daniel Bryan and AJ
Next month or so: Damien Sandow

IWC turns on its own. It always happens.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

it's like no one can be popular without becoming instantly hated once they get on top lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow thread is still going. This thread was made after he only had like one appearance on Raw which was his match. If it were Weeks ago when he appeared numerous times then I guess he could have been overused. The crowd loves him, whenever he comes out, it brings life to even the most dull crowds. Im heading to Night of Champions and I cant wait to experience seeing Daniel Bryan live. Last time I was at Raw which was the episode Raw gets Rocked last year I was chanting Yes with my buddies, this was before the Wrestlemania Tragedy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Few months ago: CM Punk
> This week: Daniel Bryan and AJ
> Next month or so: Damien Sandow
> 
> IWC turns on its own. It always happens.


You forgot Sheamus. Last year everyone was talking how huge babyface Sheamus would be and now all you hear is negatives about Sheamus.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Smoogle said:


> it's like no one can be popular without becoming instantly hated once they get on top lol


Once you get over with the marks, smarks turn your nose up to you because they can't possibly enjoy the same person as the lowly marks. It's like elitist music "fans" that turn their back once their favorite band/artist hit the radio or one of those_ "I liked them before they were popular.."_ guys.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches


He sells merchandise and puts on entertaining wrestling matches in a wrestling company, that's a pretty solid reason to push somebody.



> but his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no."
> 
> He's one of the few wrestlers that get a consistent reaction from the crowd on a weekly basis, let alone one of the only wrestlers the crowd actually get on their feet for when he enters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The IWC always turn on wrestlers around five-six months after his push. Looks like Bryan's time has come.


What about those like myself who have never liked him to begin with? The only thing that's more stale than these threads, is people who generalize the IWC as of one opinion.



Bob the Jobber said:


> Few months ago: CM Punk
> This week: Daniel Bryan and AJ
> Next month or so: Damien Sandow
> 
> IWC turns on its own. It always happens.


Fail list. Punk's always been a 50/50 guy since I've been here. There's a lot of people who are vocal for their like and dislike of him. Bryan's still ridiculously popular on here, with only the same few that dislike him. AJ's popularity as fallen a bit on here recently, with more people starting to dislike her now, but there's still a good portion of people who like her, and I personally find her a lot more tolerable now that she's not doing the whole crazy chick shtick anymore, and the fact she's not with Bryan anymore, but that's just me.

Now I may of taken this post too literally, but I'm sick of people generalizing people. Yes some people turn on a superstar when they get big, but I don't and I won't be turning on Sandow if he gets big. I never turn on any of my favorites.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont like bryan and never have, he is a great wrestler no doubt, but poor actor his segments are cringe worthy and feel so forced nothing feels natural about his act.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

The fact of the matter is - generalizations or not - these types of threads don't seem to really pop up until an "internet darling" becomes mainstream because it's no longer cool to like him.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I'm sick of people generalizing people.


You've never used the term "Bryan marks"?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> your evidence that Bryan draws are seriously him having a match at 9pm... ONE WEEK after Raw 1000, and a wedding? please be joking... please.
> 
> i mean, do you even need for this to be clarified for you? Bryan had a match at 9pm 1 week after Raw 1000. it's well established to anyone who has any form of brain matter that people took a while to get adjusted to the new start time. i mean... wow. did you really not know this?
> 
> ...


I am not saying Daniel Bryan is a draw like John Cena but his segments have been doing decent more recently for an upper-mid carder, especially the promo segments. One of his promo segments with R-truth gained about 200,000 plus viewers at a time when RAW usually loses viewers.

From July 30 which was after the 9 pm slot.



> Segments with R-Truth, Kofi Kingston, Daniel Bryan and AJ gained 274,000 viewers, which is a good gain for that timeslot.


If you don't remember it was this segment






Nobody is a big of a draw like John Cena but that gain was nice for the time slot. Also nobody is saying he is a consistent draw because neither are 90% of the WWES current roster. Only about 10% of current WWE Superstars are consistent draws and those are John Cena, Triple H, Mr McMahon, and Brock Lesnar right now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

The fans love giving him shit just like they did with Kurt Angle during the "You Suck" entrance. The crowd comes alive for each and every one of his segments - far moreso than just about anything else that is on TV. That, coupled with the fact that he can work with just about anyone in the lockeroom, is why he gets airtime. It really shouldn't be this difficult to understand. You don't like him? Get the fuck over it. You'll be seeing plenty more of him.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow I didn't expect so many responses for this. I appreciate the intelligent (and some not so intelligent) discussion about this issue that's been eating at me. I won't be able to set aside the time to properly reply to everyone on here, so I'll just get right down to the main points.

There's nothing wrong with Daniel Bryan as a performer. It is obvious that he is very skilled and taken his craft seriously, which makes him a joy to watch as a grappler. He definitely can be entertaining and has come a LONG way since he started in the industry at age 18. But there's some still a boatload of room for improvement with him. Yes, I did my research on the formerly known "American Dragon" prior to making this thread. If you think this is trolling, grow up and get outside.

Daniel Bryan's current exposure and push is a slap in the fact to the BUSINESS of professional wrestling and sports-entertainment. I stated earlier that he doesn't move ratings, buyrates, or live event tickets. That's because the ones that DO move those numbers have proven that they can convince people to set aside the time out of their busy schedules to pony down the dough and watch them perform live.

Stars that follow such criteria (WWF and WCW only) include Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Sting, The Rock, Steve Austin, Triple H, Bruno Sammartino, Mick Foley, Pedro Morales, Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, AJ Lee, Rena Mero, Brock Lesnar, Ric Flair, and John Cena. These are legitimate larger-than-life stars, coming in all different kinds of colors, shapes, sizes, and genders.

Daniel Bryan will never be a business mover. Why is this important? Because I am a fan that legitimately gives a damn about the long-term business health of the WWE. I don't want this company to go the way of WCW, WCCW, ECW, and SMW just for the sake of featuring ****1/2 match of the year contenders. This is a business that was created not to entertain, but to maximize profits under the veil of providing entertainment. And THAT is why all you hardcores who whine about those on top will be watching live (likely illegally on your streams) Rock vs. Cena II headline the next WrestleMania (which the casuals will gladly pay record top dollar to see), as there's no other matchup that will draw as much money on the biggest stage like that one.

All those great ratings segment involving Daniel Bryan. They were because of John Cena. Sheamus. AJ. Wacky weddings. Convenient time slots. You could roll him in a tank full of blood and he wouldn't draw a shark.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*How can you over-push the best wrestler in the world who also sells merch and is mega over with the fans?*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Megan Fox said:


> Wow I didn't expect so many responses for this. I appreciate the intelligent (and some not so intelligent) discussion about this issue that's been eating at me. I won't be able to set aside the time to properly reply to everyone on here, so I'll just get right down to the main points.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with Daniel Bryan as a performer. It is obvious that he is very skilled and taken his craft seriously, which makes him a joy to watch as a grappler. He definitely can be entertaining and has come a LONG way since he started in the industry at age 18. But there's some still a boatload of room for improvement with him. Yes, I did my research on the formerly known "American Dragon" prior to making this thread. If you think this is trolling, grow up and get outside.
> 
> ...


Your argument is that he is over-pushed and yet he only has a match or two every week on RAW and Smackdown. How is that over-pushed? They got 3 hours to fill and if you remove Daniel Bryan then you get more re-caps and perhaps more John Cena segments. It's not like they are pushing Daniel Bryan like they are John Cena or CM Punk. In no way is Daniel Bryan expected to be moving buy rates since he is an upper-midcarder and his matches are not the selling point of a PPV.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is being featured way too much. He was in the perfect spot 14 months ago, doing jobs every week on Smackdown in 6 minute matches, which is more suited to him.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> Wow I didn't expect so many responses for this. I appreciate the intelligent (and some not so intelligent) discussion about this issue that's been eating at me. I won't be able to set aside the time to properly reply to everyone on here, so I'll just get right down to the main points.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with Daniel Bryan as a performer. It is obvious that he is very skilled and taken his craft seriously, which makes him a joy to watch as a grappler. He definitely can be entertaining and has come a LONG way since he started in the industry at age 18. But there's some still a boatload of room for improvement with him. Yes, I did my research on the formerly known "American Dragon" prior to making this thread. If you think this is trolling, grow up and get outside.
> 
> ...


AJ Lee is included on that list? Really? She's a leech. Daniel Bryan made her relevant. She can't even begin to survive without him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

D-Bry fans, it's time to denounce these clown and stop arguing with them. Regardless of how over he is, how much merch he sells, or how much ratings increase when he's on screen, people are gonna hate on him. Personally I think arguments such as merch sales and ratings are fucking retarded when it comes to a value of a wrestler. I wonder if these marks rate legends like Piper, Savage, Flair, Perfect, and countless others by their fucking retarded standards they set up for themselves. Even more so, why do these people mark for anyways that fill these requirements?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Megan Fox said:


> Daniel Bryan is being featured way too much. He was in the perfect spot 14 months ago, doing jobs every week on Smackdown in 6 minute matches, which is more suited to him.


Get the fuck out.

This post is so transparent.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Megan Fox said:


> Daniel Bryan is being featured way too much. He was in the perfect spot 14 months ago, doing jobs every week on Smackdown in 6 minute matches, which is more suited to him.


So you think he is over-pushed because he gets more than 6 minute matches now and is now featured on a 3 hour RAW? Do you know what over-pushed means?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Megan Fox said:


> Wow I didn't expect so many responses for this. I appreciate the intelligent (and some not so intelligent) discussion about this issue that's been eating at me. I won't be able to set aside the time to properly reply to everyone on here, so I'll just get right down to the main points.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with Daniel Bryan as a performer. It is obvious that he is very skilled and taken his craft seriously, which makes him a joy to watch as a grappler. He definitely can be entertaining and has come a LONG way since he started in the industry at age 18. But there's some still a boatload of room for improvement with him. Yes, I did my research on the formerly known "American Dragon" prior to making this thread. If you think this is trolling, grow up and get outside.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, did you just try to slip AJ's name into a list that solely consists of genuine legends? A "legitimate larger-than-life star"? Lordy, lordy.

The only fact available about Daniel Bryan's drawing ability and future potential is that he's a top merchandise seller right now. Ratings aren't indicative of a performers connection with the crowd, neither do they tell how that wrestler will perform in the future with the correct booking.

You also appear more interested in the long-term stability of the company than the entertainment they provide. A ridiculous stance; but you're welcome to it. I'd rather watch who I enjoy with little concern over how many other eyeballs are glued to the screen at that precise moment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

An overpush of Daniel Bryan would be him being WWE champion and beating Cena, Rock, Taker, HHH, and Lesnar in a gauntlet match via submission. :mark:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The funny part about this AJ stuff is that most people don't realize she wouldn't be were she is now if it wasn't for Daniel Bryan, and neither would Daniel Bryan if it wasn't for AJ. They both have been paired together and people were entertained. Both AJ and Daniel Bryan should be credited equally and not one over the other one. They both have good chemistry with each other.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Warrior said:


> So you think he is over-pushed because he gets more than 6 minute matches now and is now featured on a 3 hour RAW? Do you know what over-pushed means?


He's being featured more often at the expense of those with more larger-than-life potential and upside, such as Alex Riley, Cody Rhodes, and Mason Ryan. So yeah, I would consider him to be overpushed.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Why you guys continually feed trolls is beyond me.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Duke Droese said:


> I'm sorry, did you just try to slip AJ's name into a list that solely consists of genuine legends? A "legitimate larger-than-life star"? Lordy, lordy.
> 
> The only fact available about Daniel Bryan's drawing ability and future potential is that he's a top merchandise seller right now. Ratings aren't indicative of a performers connection with the crowd, neither do they tell how that wrestler will perform in the future with the correct booking.
> 
> You also appear more interested in the long-term stability of the company than the entertainment they provide. A ridiculous stance; but you're welcome to it. I'd rather watch who I enjoy with little concern over how many other eyeballs are glued to the screen at that precise moment.


I like this poster. Troll or not...all logic has been debunked when he tried to call AJ larger than life. Larger than life leech, perhaps, but that's it


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Megan Fox said:


> He's being featured more often at the expense of those with more larger-than-life potential and upside, such as Alex Riley, Cody Rhodes, and Mason Ryan. So yeah, I would consider him to be overpushed.


So you are mad he is pushed over guys *YOU* think are better than him. That your opinion but I will say this, when some of those guys start moving merch and create a fan base then they could earn a spot on the show. Daniel Bryan was in their position a while ago and he earned his spot whether you like it or not.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> I like this poster. Troll or not...all logic has been debunked when he tried to call AJ larger than life. Larger than life leech, perhaps, but that's it


She has proven to be a ratings draw, meaning people stop what they're doing to see what her next antics will be. There is a very, very, very good reason she was the focus in the buildup of the most recent Punk vs. Bryan PPV match.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rhodes, Riley and Mason move ratings? :shaq


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Rhodes, Riley and Mason move ratings? :shaq


They don't because they haven't been given the consistent chance to do so. Where are their premier title reigns to artifically get them more over?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Megan Fox said:


> They don't because they haven't been given the consistent chance to do so. Where are their premier title reigns to artifically get them more over?


Swagger and Khali got title reigns. Look where they're at now... Riley and Ryan had their pushes and couldn't connect or were green as fuck in the ring. 

Unrelated topic, you ever look at Megan Foxs' thumbs? They're grotesque!:jaydamn


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It will take a lot more than just pushing Rhodes, Mason Ryan, and Alex Riley to move buyrates and ratings. You would have to be extra deluded to think other wise as well. I laugh at people who think someone they like has the chance to save the WWE in the future when they don't even have a clue themselves on how to run a business like the WWE. You can say all you want about how much this person will draw more than this guy and this and that but how about you just stay sitting down in front of your computer screen and let the WWE themselves run their business.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not obligated to stop caring about the business end of the industry. For all you know, maybe I do have stock in the PUBLICLY TRADED COMPANY.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe DBD is overexposed, maybe not. But the company does need to make new stars. And A Ry, Ryan had chances and failed. This is DBD's current consistent attempt. Only one way to see if it sticks. More time.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Swagger and Khali got title reigns. Look where they're at now... Riley and Ryan had their pushes and couldn't connect or were green as fuck in the ring.


D-Bry has as much as upside as Swagger, he just happens to have the confidence that J-Swag lacked in the face of so-so booking. Swagger has nobody but to blame but himself.

Khali was so terrible in the ring due to his severe lack of mobility that him moving business didn't matter - he was a liablity at hurting his opponents (he had a history of that before WWE) and was ugly in the ring that there's no way he was a good long-term business option for the main event mix.

Riley got what? One month push against the Miz and that's it? Miz is not someone to get a green but potential megastar over or teach how to work. Miz is a joke and finds himself back in the mid-card where he is still overpushed.

Dave Batista started off awful, but was given a chance to headline WM and ended up being in the last true feud that not only was a creative gem, but drew tremendous business. Mason Ryan has that same potential.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

This thread is silly as fuck.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> D-Bry has as much as upside as Swagger, he just happens to have the confidence that J-Swag lacked in the face of so-so booking. Swagger has nobody but to blame but himself.
> 
> Khali was so terrible in the ring due to his severe lack of mobility that him moving business didn't matter - he was a liablity at hurting his opponents (he had a history of that before WWE) and was ugly in the ring that there's no way he was a good long-term business option for the main event mix.
> 
> ...


Listen megan fox you ain't know nothing about wrestling so know your role mama and should your mouth


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.
> 
> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


Troll


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Epic thread is Epic.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> your evidence that Bryan draws are seriously him having a match at 9pm... *ONE WEEK* after Raw 1000, and a wedding? please be joking... please.
> 
> i mean, do you even need for this to be clarified for you? Bryan had a match at 9pm 1 week after Raw 1000. it's well established to anyone who has any form of brain matter that people took a while to get adjusted to the new start time. i mean... wow. did you really not know this?
> 
> ...


I also posted the breakdown from this week where once again the viewership INCREASED for Bryan. It also did the last 2 weeks as well. But you are too hung up on RAW 1000 & 1001 and trying to skew those numbers. 

But please explain why viewership increased this week too ?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This thread is continuing to draw, unlike Daniel Bryan. What a bunch of marks.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> This thread is continuing to draw, unlike Daniel Bryan. What a bunch of marks.


All marks are marks and the only threads that draw are about John Cena.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

krai999 said:


> Listen megan fox you ain't know nothing about wrestling so know your role mama and should your mouth


This may be the worst formed sentence I have ever seen and yet I still agree with it.


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

Stanford said:


> As long as you have talent, and charisma. The crowd wouldn't give two cares about you and I yelling YES! over and over, *because we don't have Daniel Bryan's charisma.* If we did, we'd be doing something with it, and not sitting behind a screen and pounding on a keyboard.


:henry

Well actually, I disagree. I think I could do a better job than Daniel Bryan getting over with or without that gimmick... Seriously btw.

RATTLIN' THE CAGE


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

CMWit said:


> This may be the worst formed sentence I have ever seen and yet I still agree with it.


:lmao

Seriously, though. How is this thread still going?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The Lady Killer said:


> :lmao
> 
> Seriously, though. How is this thread still going?


DANIEL BRYAN DRAWS! That has to be the only reason lol


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

mcc4374 said:


> :henry
> 
> Well actually, I disagree. I think I could do a better job than Daniel Bryan getting over with or without that gimmick... Seriously btw.
> 
> RATTLIN' THE CAGE


I wish you the best of luck! Post some of your matches here some time.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Donate your post today to the Help Daniel Bryan Draw Foundation. Upon the completion of every 10 pages, we will contribute ten buy rates to the wwe during a Daniel Bryan segment.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> I also posted the breakdown from this week where once again the viewership INCREASED for Bryan. It also did the last 2 weeks as well. But you are too hung up on RAW 1000 & 1001 and trying to skew those numbers.
> 
> But please explain why viewership increased this week too ?


Viewership increased because of Kane, recently confirmed by Dave Meltzer to be one of the biggest draws in company history.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

nope he is not 
sheamus is
del rio is 
but not someone who has a simple storyline that might lead him somewhere and really thats if...


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

RATINGZ! DRAW! MERCH! MORE RATINGZ! Shut the fuck up and watch this ***** be great.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

In my opinion Daniel Bryan and CM Punk are the best wrestlers in wwe right now and I actually believe he is under pushed. WWE doesn't know what to do with him and his talent!


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

#Unibrow said:


> RATINGZ! DRAW! MERCH! MORE RATINGZ! Shut the fuck up and watch this ***** be great.


Nope I'm allowed to express my viewpoints which you seem to be more than happy to attack me for. I've made no personal insults to anyone on here for what they like, all my shots are at the wrestlers themselves.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is doing great in his second year with wwe-he gets thunderous reactions from the crowd,he sells merchandise,he is the best wrestler in wwe,his mic skills have resulted in the biggest catchphrase since Austin's WHAT.He doesnt need to break kayfabe or has a hall of fame father.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Are people forgetting that Daniel Bryan was a ratings machine as champion? The combination of Mark RATINGZ Henry and Daniel VIEWERZ Bryan makes even the greatest of draws shiver.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

THIS GUY...








IS WWE'S MAIN DRAW. 

Ergo ratings mean NOTHING.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I love how the ratings thing only matters when it comes to Orton, but not Daniel Bryan and other IWC favorites.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> *Daniel Bryan is doing great in his second year with wwe-he gets thunderous reactions from the crowd,he sells merchandise*,.


dem statisticsz and ratingz.Daniel Bryan is good,not as good as CM punk but still good.


----------



## justice4joepa (Jul 14, 2012)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Are people forgetting that Daniel Bryan was a ratings machine as champion? The combination of Mark RATINGZ Henry and Daniel VIEWERZ Bryan makes even the greatest of draws shiver.


Mark Henry drew because he was an interesting bad-ass that plowed through everyone.

Ratings were up during Daniel Bryan's reign because the fanbase he appeals to doesn't have a social life on Friday nights. Hardly the fanbase that WWE is concerned about.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok so lets list down what's happened in his career so far. TLR

- He starts out as the most hyped rookie on NXT

- He blows away crowds with his performances with Batista and Jericho, with the WWE letting him push two bonafide main event stars to their limits and Chris was even world champion at the time...both of which were spectacular matches. 

- After his firing from the WWE, crowds chanted his name in protest for him to come back with it eventually happening at that year's Summerslam if I recall and returned to a huge pop, lasting throughout the match and eliminates I think 3 people.

- He gets lost in the shuffle afterwards and wanders around the card, getting stuck with pointless gimmicks until...

- He wins Money in the Bank, which I personally thought would do him no good as he had no character or direction whatsoever at the time and he had lost spark with the crowds. I was surprised when he did win, and I was happy for him and fans were too. 

- He gets together with AJ and then wins the World Heavyweight Championship as a face, the crowd still isn't primed to him yet as he hasn't really gotten any character development. Until he starts a slow build towards an eventual heel turn, he starts being a dick to AJ, and he debuts the yes chant to annoy the crowd even further during his feud with face Big Show. 

- Bryan wins the feud with Show and starts a feud with Sheamus leading into Wrestlemania. Bryan gets mic time, and a chance to really show off his character and with further abuse to AJ gets some legit heel heat. The yes chants are catching fire with crowds all over the country. 

Now things get interesting as Wrestlemania pops around, after the 18 second squash fans of DB were outraged over the fact that he was essentially robbed of his premier Wrestlemania debut and as protest the yes chants became white hot. Now Bryan gets just as much exposure now as when he was world champion, and as a result his promo's are getting better and more realistic in tone with people getting *EVEN MORE EMOTIONALLY INVESTED IN WHAT HE DOES*. People still do the yes chants despite being discouraged by the company, because they have good will for Bryan being such a fantastic performer and want to see him succeed. He is the only true underdog as far as i'm concerned. 

He's over because despite setbacks, he's had a reasonable progression up the card and people had time to get behind him. And despite being on the losing end of the world title feuds he was in, he looked like gold in every single one of them and was booked to be on par with the *WWE CHAMPION* and Sheamus(Most times before the SuperFace effect really started kicking in)...the WWE made him seems as though he was on there level and *CREDIBLE* something that they aren't even willing to do with all the heels on the roster 7 times out of 10. 

So to say that his success thus far has been a fluke is utter bullshit, people have been investing in his success in company and fuck all this IWC talk, you would be surprised to see that he's over with many of the casuals as well. People are invested in his character one way or the other and that can't even be said for 79-82% of the roster, and because he has that everyday guy kind of aura about him he can go far because he's *RELATABLE*, that kind of appeal is what made Stone Cold Steve Austin superstar material in the first place. 

Daniel just needs to find that golden opportunity and he can go far, as he continues to hone his skill on the mic and comes off as credible. I mean the man even got a promo with The Rock for fucks sake live on Raw, and yeah he did come off as third wheel, but he got acknowledged and a lot of exposure as a result. So the bottom line here is that the man if anything is great where he's at right now, but he needs a legit fued with someone fresh. Other than that he's alright, let him get some character development while the bigger storylines are fleshing out for Mania and then when the time is right give him the right opponent for Mania and let him have his true career establishing match. I'm gonna c/p his in every D/B thread I see.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is the Cena of 2003-04.Huge reactions as mid-card


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought everyone loved Bryan, but now he's popular people hate him....?
Typical IWC reaction...
I "missed" this place...
/sigh


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

FingazMc said:


> I thought everyone loved Bryan, but now he's popular people hate him....?
> Typical IWC reaction...
> I "missed" this place...
> /sigh


1. The IWC is a community with different opinions and ideas. We're not a single entity. 
2. You are part of the IWC.
3. If you don't like being "here", you can go fuck off.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Punk or Bryan segment/match = piss break

- Nielsen Company


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Viewership increased because of Kane, recently confirmed by Dave Meltzer to be one of the biggest draws in company history.


Please go on and back up your so called fact.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Are people forgetting that Daniel Bryan was a ratings machine as champion? The combination of Mark RATINGZ Henry and Daniel VIEWERZ Bryan makes even the greatest of draws shiver.


There is a lot you do not understand about characters and character development if this is your argumemt.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

FingazMc said:


> I thought everyone loved Bryan, but now he's popular people hate him....?
> Typical IWC reaction...
> I "missed" this place...
> /sigh


And yet they bitch about Vince's push/depush cycle, while it's eerily in line with their own love/hate cycle. Maybe he is listening to us after all... :hmm:


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> Please go on and back up your so called fact.


From the F4W Board:



dave said:


> Several wrestlers in the past year asked Kane be put on, and cited his record as a top ten draw and long-term headliner.
> 
> If you have a ballot you are allowed to ask for people to be put on and say you are going to vote for them. That's how people get put on.
> 
> Kevin Nash got less than 10% of the vote when he was on. If there was a reason to put him back on, or people asking for him to be put back on, he would be.


From now on, you pony up the dough and get your own subscription if you want to be a proper part of this discussion. No more freebies.



funnyfaces1 said:


> Are people forgetting that Daniel Bryan was a ratings machine as champion? The combination of Mark RATINGZ Henry and Daniel VIEWERZ Bryan makes even the greatest of draws shiver.


Mark Henry got ratings because he was an unstoppable bad-ass.

Daniel Bryan got ratings because the audience he caters to does not have a social life on Friday nights.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao at OP, another "dave" disciple.

One of the most over guys on the roster is being overpushed, right :lol

Like many others have said if anyone can get over with Bryan's material why aren't they all? Pretty much all that needs to be said.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :lmao at OP, another "dave" disciple.
> 
> One of the most over guys on the roster is being overpushed, right :lol
> 
> Like many others have said if anyone can get over with Bryan's material why aren't they all? Pretty much all that needs to be said.


What's even more hilarious is Dave is a huge endorser of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Megan Fox said:


> From the F4W Board:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your rebuttal is a half assed insult towards his fans. LOL. Please, you're the same Rock fanboy that keeps rejoining. Just stop it.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> So your rebuttal is a half assed insult towards his fans. LOL. Please, you're the same Rock fanboy that keeps rejoining. Just stop it.


100% incorrect. Keep trying though.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

If anything Bryan needs to be pushed more, he is so flippin over it's not even funny, but hey the all-knowing Megan Fox says otherwise so who are we to argue against her?


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

> Several wrestlers in the past year asked Kane be put on, and cited his record as a top ten draw and long-term headliner.
> 
> If you have a ballot you are allowed to ask for people to be put on and say you are going to vote for them. That's how people get put on.
> 
> Kevin Nash got less than 10% of the vote when he was on. If there was a reason to put him back on, or people asking for him to be put back on, he would be.





Megan Fox said:


> Viewership increased because of Kane, recently confirmed by Dave Meltzer to be one of the biggest draws in company history.


Unfortunately Dave DOES NOT state viewership increased last week because of Kane, he is referencing Kane's record as a draw over his career. 

Your forcing something Dave said in general, not in reference to this past weeks ratings. 

From the March 5th ratings breakdown:



> The Rock’s third history lesson and R-Truth vs. Kane lost 187,000 viewers.


So with a Rock lead in, Kane was in a match where viewership went down, but with Bryan viewership went UP. 



Megan Fox said:


> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings





Megan Fox said:


> Daniel Bryan got ratings because the audience he caters to does not have a social life on Friday nights.


One minute you say he doesn't, the next you say he did. Your foot is now in your mouth, don't choke on it.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> Most importantly, the guy does NOT move ratings or buyrates. He doesn't sell tickets to a substantial degree. It's time for WWE to wake up and de-push him before the majority of the audience sees through the false superstar that he is.


Oh shut the fuck up.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> Unfortunately Dave DOES NOT state viewership increased last week because of Kane, he is referencing Kane's record as a draw over his career.
> 
> Your forcing something Dave said in general, not in reference to this past weeks ratings.
> 
> ...


Whatever business goes up due to Daniel Bryan is completely irrelevant in the grand scheme. He doesn't bring in the casual audience whatsoever, and what he brings in is just a fraction of what real stars like Rock, Cena, and Taker bring in. He temporarily got ratings up for a group that WWE could care less about. Just like Nash, Orton, and Punk, he had his little bit of irrelevant success and is riding the rest of his career on it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Megan Fox is the Daniel Bryan of Hollywood according to Megan Fox. Doesn't draw at all at the box office and the only irrelevant success was being the spray-tanned girl in two Michael Bay movies and is riding the rest of her career with it.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Megan Fox is the Daniel Bryan of Hollywood according to Megan Fox. Doesn't draw at all at the box office and the only irrelevant success was being the spray-tanned girl in two Michael Bay movies and is riding the rest of her career with it.


Stay on topic. This is a Daniel Bryan thread.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Whatever business goes up due to Daniel Bryan is completely irrelevant in the grand scheme. He doesn't bring in the casual audience whatsoever, and what he brings in is just a fraction of what real stars like Rock, Cena, and Taker bring in. He temporarily got ratings up for a group that WWE could care less about. Just like Nash, Orton, and Punk, he had his little bit of irrelevant success and is riding the rest of his career on it.


What does it really matter to a fan what he draws, who he brings in etc.? The guy is entertaining and that is all that really matters to fans, people like you who think they know the business mean nothing to fans. You do realize that w/o guys like Bryan there would be no Cena, Rock or Taker, those guys didn;t get where they are/were by wrestling themselves, no every guy on the roster is going to be a mega star, so do us all a favor and instead of bashing someone that other people like just spenad you time heaping praise on the ones you like, we'll all be better off for it


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Stay on topic. This is a Daniel Bryan thread.


That's pretty much his shtick in DB threads.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Whatever business goes up due to Daniel Bryan is completely irrelevant in the grand scheme. He doesn't bring in the casual audience whatsoever, and what he brings in is just a fraction of what real stars like Rock, Cena, and Taker bring in. He temporarily got ratings up for a group that WWE could care less about. Just like Nash, Orton, and Punk, he had his little bit of irrelevant success and is riding the rest of his career on it.


Again you go from saying he doesn't move the ratings needle to now admitting he has and does. Thus your original point is mostly null and void. He moves ratings and gets crowd reactions...doesn't matter how simple a catchphrase he has, the fact is he got the catchphrase over. 

If anything you are now making a case for why they should given him a bigger push...if they truly get behind him and give him the same kind of push that Rock, Cena and Taker have gotten and book him in a positive manner he could become an even bigger star. 

Show me which current superstars on the roster outside of Rock, Cena and Taker are selling more tickets, are garnering more PPV buys or moving the ratings needle positively more than Bryan ?


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

The reactions that he gets justify his push. Now Alberto Del Rio on the other hand...


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Sheamus

Now do yourself a favor, stop being a selfish mark who only worries about your own entertainment value, and educate yourself to develop some reading comprehension.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> The reactions that he gets justify his push. Now Alberto Del Rio on the other hand...


And the immense gift of wrestling talent he possesses. As well as his genuine love for the industry. And he is dating someone hotter than Megan fox


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> Sheamus
> 
> Now do yourself a favor, stop being a selfish mark who only worries about your own entertainment value, and educate yourself to develop some reading comprehension.


So what is the point of watching if we can't mark out for Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> So what is the point of watching if we can't mark out for Daniel Bryan?


You can watch and mark out. But enough of the propaganda that the Internet's favorite wrestlers getting bigger pushes is good for business. It's good for your entertainment value, nothing more.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> One of the most over guys on the roster is being overpushed, right :lol


Punk's one of the most over guys on the roster too, but yet the majority of the forum think he's overpushed. 



A-C-P said:


> Like many others have said if anyone can get over with Bryan's material why aren't they all? Pretty much all that needs to be said.


Because others haven't been given the opportunities Bryan's had. Bryan was World Champion for 4 months and remained in title feuds for months afterwards, with lots of exposure and a catchphrase that the crowd eats up like the sheep they are. So the better question would be: Who wouldn't get over from that?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> You can watch and mark out. But enough of the propaganda that the Internet's favorite wrestlers getting bigger pushes is good for business. It's good for your entertainment value, nothing more.


Ok - that's all I care about.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Ok - that's all I care about.


Word.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Sheamus


So there is only one guy outside of Cena, Rock and Taker ?



Megan Fox said:


> Now do yourself a favor, stop being a selfish mark who only worries about your own entertainment value, and educate yourself to develop some reading comprehension.


Umm follow your own advice maybe :



Megan Fox said:


> Stay on topic. This is a Daniel Bryan thread.





Megan Fox said:


> You can watch and mark out. But enough of the propaganda that the Internet's favorite wrestlers getting bigger pushes is good for business. It's good for your entertainment value, nothing more.


If a guy is over, moves merch and moves ratings in a positive manner then pushing him is good for business. I fail to see how it is not good for business.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

He doesn't bring in the casuals, he lowers ratings when not working with a proven ratings draw, and can't be trusted to draw a substantially good PPV number if he was the primary focus for it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I heard that the real Megan Fox was a Daniel Bryan mark. Sucks to be the OP.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Punk's one of the most over guys on the roster too, but yet the majority of the forum think he's overpushed.
> 
> 
> 
> Because others haven't been given the opportunities Bryan's had. Bryan was World Champion for 4 months and remained in title feuds for months afterwards, with lots of exposure and a catchphrase that the crowd eats up like the sheep they are. So the better question would be: Who wouldn't get over from that?


You have it backwards. He was in title feuds for months, had his catchprases catch on and given a lot of exposure *because *he was over. He got over in a WHC reign where he rarely looked strong, almost lost to Santino in the EC and was saddled with a vegan gimmick before becoming a manipulative asshole with AJ. Even in your distaste for Bryan, you have to see the obvious.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Ok - that's all I care about.


Thank you for confirming that all of your "business reasons" for pushing Daniel Bryan is a cover to satisfy your entertainment value by featuring your favorite wrestler, even if it is bad for business.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> You have it backwards. He was in title feuds for months, had his catchprases catch on and given a lot of exposure *because *he was over. He got over in a WHC reign where he rarely looked strong, almost lost to Santino in the EC and was saddled with a vegan gimmick before becoming a manipulative asshole with AJ.


No I don't. I know he got over during his World Title reign, but he didn't get super over until post-WrestleMania when WWE starting milking his ''YES'' catchphrase like crazy. And I believe with how much WWE pushed, overexposed, and shoved down our throats that catchphrase on a weekly basis, anyone could of got over from it.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> He doesn't bring in the casuals, he lowers ratings when not working with a proven ratings draw, and can't be trusted to draw a substantially good PPV number if he was the primary focus for it.


Nobody draws good ppv numbers in the WWE.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> No I don't. I know he got over during his World Title reign, but he didn't get super over until post-WrestleMania when WWE starting milking his ''YES'' catchphrase like crazy. And I believe with how much WWE pushed, overexposed, and shoved down our throats that catchphrase on a weekly basis, anyone could of got over from it.


He got super over because the crowd starting chanting his name as well as the yes chants due to disgust in how he was handled post-WM. The "YES!" push didn't come until weeks after the WM match when it was obvious his crowd reactions weren't dying down, not to mention they tried to get him more heel heat when they had him dump AJ.

The _"anyone could get over from it"_ is a joke. You're grasping at straws. If it's so easy, why are so few catchphrases catching on or being pushed by creative?


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Except that Nostalgia ain't grasping at straws at all. Bryan did nothing on his own to get over - it was you smark assholes banding together at the Raw in Miami annoyingly interrupting Cena's speech that convinced the sheep in the other markets to follow you.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> Thank you for confirming that all of your "business reasons" for pushing Daniel Bryan is a cover to satisfy your entertainment value by featuring your favorite wrestler, even if it is bad for business.


I think you have the wrong poster. Do your research and you'll see I never listed business reasons for advocating a push. In fact you'll see that I completely disagree with the belief that Bryan is being pushed right now


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Except that Nostalgia ain't grasping at straws at all. Bryan did nothing on his own to get over - it was you smark assholes banding together at the Raw in Miami annoyingly interrupting Cena's speech that convinced the sheep in the other markets to follow you.


lol, eventually you'll get someone to bite on nonsense like this. Don't give up now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Megan Fox is the little troll that could. We pretty much gone through the flame wars back when Byran got over at WM28 and us Bryan fans laugh at your petty attempts at trollhood. I look forward to seeing the GOAT provide us with some comedy with those anger management skits tonight.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> This is a good post. Still:
> 
> 1) I am still baffled at how Bryan is being pushed right now. Wwe booking of Bryan has been erratic if anything since raw 1000.
> 
> ...


In case you forgot, i believe a fan should want a wrestler pushed bc of their perception, not for business reasons.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> The _"anyone could get over from it"_ is a joke. You're grasping at straws. If it's so easy, why are so few catchphrases catching on or being pushed by creative?


No, I genuinely believe that. You see how the crowd react to it. You see near full crowds chanting it these days, most of which aren't even Bryan fans, they just find it a fun chant and it catches on like a virus. As for your second line, that's obvious, WWE haven't pushed any other catchphrases nearly as much as Bryan's Yes/No chants. For months they've pushed these chants non-stop and you wonder why they are so popular? Any other superstar could of been pushed as hard as Bryan and chanted a catchphrase for months and it would of gotten big. When people think of Bryan now, they don't think of his storyline with AJ, or his rise to the top, they just think of the fucking Yes/No chants that got him super popular and kept him in title feuds for months after losing the title because WWE wanted to milk the shit out of the chants in the form of merchandise.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Except that Nostalgia ain't grasping at straws at all. Bryan did nothing on his own to get over - it was you smark assholes banding together at the Raw in Miami *annoyingly interrupting Cena's speech* that convinced the sheep in the other markets to follow you.


And 30 pages later it all makes sense, you are a disgruntled Cena fan, pissed he hasn't been the only person in the spotlight.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Megan Fox is the little troll that could. We pretty much gone through the flame wars back when Byran got over at WM28 and us Bryan fans laugh at your petty attempts at trollhood. I look forward to seeing the GOAT provide us with some comedy with those anger management skits tonight.


True.

It* is *entertaining to see those same members that were upset over Bryan back then trying revisionist history now, especially since they were the ones continually trumpeting the he would never get over, that the chants were smark crowd only and would never last, that he'd never reach the casuals, that once AJ and him split both would fall to the wayside and that he'd never get a shot at another title. Ahh, the hilariousness of their efforts. So now they're using the same exact points they said would *never *happen and try to attribute it now to his overness, while obviously they had yet to occur before he got over with the casuals.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> No, I genuinely believe that. You see how the crowd react to it. You see near full crowds chanting it these days, most of which aren't even Bryan fans, they just find it a fun chant and it catches on like a virus. As for your second line, that's obvious, WWE haven't pushed any other catchphrases nearly as much as Bryan's Yes/No chants. For months they've pushed these chants non-stop and you wonder why they are so popular? Any other superstar could of been pushed as hard as Bryan and chanted a catchphrase for months and it would of gotten big. When people think of Bryan now, they don't think of his storyline with AJ, or his rise to the top, they just think of the fucking Yes/No chants that got him super popular and kept him in title feuds for months after losing the title because WWE wanted to milk the shit out of the chants in the form of merchandise.


lol, I love your attempts to discredit any and all things that negate your point. You have zero idea what people think of Bryan, especially given how out of touch you are compared to casuals in regards to him. Yet here you are, giving your opinion on people's opinions and trying to pass second-hand opinion as anything even resembling a factual statement.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

WWE wanted to bury Daniel Bryan - fact! If not why would he lose to Sheamus in 18 seconds?! In Wrestlemania?!?!
The crowd started to yell YES during Wrestlemania and the following RAW/SD shows due to his loss and that's how he got over. He is actually pretty underpushed. So over right know and he is booked against a drunk actor and some guy who has face/heel turns from show to show? WTF?


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> And 30 pages later it all makes sense, you are a disgruntled Cena fan, pissed he hasn't been the only person in the spotlight.


I'm actually a D-Bry fan more than a Cena fan. Shocking I know, but I'm not partisan to my favorites.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> I'm actually a D-Bry fan more than a Cena fan. Shocking I know, but I'm not partisan to my favorites.


Saying that you're a fan of the thing you're being a very harsh critic of has been a poor attempt at trying to sound more credible on the Internet for years and years. So no, that's not very shocking.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> No, I genuinely believe that.


I genuinely believe that you genuinely believe that.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> Saying that you're a fan of the thing you're being a very harsh critic of has been a poor attempt at trying to sound more credible on the Internet for years and years. So no, that's not very shocking.


The last thing I'm worried about is online credibility.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> *No, I genuinely believe that. You see how the crowd react to it. You see near full crowds chanting it these days, most of which aren't even Bryan fans, they just find it a fun chant and it catches on like a virus.* As for your second line, that's obvious, WWE haven't pushed any other catchphrases nearly as much as Bryan's Yes/No chants. For months they've pushed these chants non-stop and you wonder why they are so popular? Any other superstar could of been pushed as hard as Bryan and chanted a catchphrase for months and it would of gotten big. When people think of Bryan now, they don't think of his storyline with AJ, or his rise to the top, they just think of the fucking Yes/No chants that got him super popular and kept him in title feuds for months after losing the title because WWE wanted to milk the shit out of the chants in the form of merchandise.


Yeah, that explains all of the signs and shirts you see every week in the crowd


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> He doesn't bring in the casuals, he lowers ratings when not working with a proven ratings draw, and can't be trusted to draw a substantially good PPV number if he was the primary focus for it.


Whether he brings in casuals or not, he is not causing the regulars to tune out. Which counts for a lot. But which wrestlers are currently bringing in the casuals not named Cena, Rock or Taker ? 

If you wanna talk buyrates....Survivor Series had Rock, ER had Brock. The numbers were not significantly better for either. They did under 50k more for each. Slightly better but they were not huge increases. TLC without Cena on the card did just some 20k fewer buys from the previous year. So quit the BS about Bryan and buyrates. The problem with buyrates is not on the shoulders of any of the wrestlers on the roster. 



Megan Fox said:


> Except that Nostalgia ain't grasping at straws at all. Bryan did nothing on his own to get over - it was you smark assholes banding together at the Raw in Miami annoyingly interrupting Cena's speech that convinced the sheep in the other markets to follow you.


Your delusional if you want to try and say he did nothing to get himself over. If you truly believe that, then you have a lot to learn about wrestling. He has worked hard to get himself over, with his in ring work, with improving his abilities on the mic, his expressions, connecting with the audience. 

Bryan is the one who chose to steal the Yes catchphrase, thus credit to Bryan for his catchphrase not creative or Vince or Hunter or anyone else in the back. Sure he stole it, but it's not like Diego Sanchez was an MMA fighter who very over and was selling PPV's and moving the UFC's buyrate. And it's not like a million wrestlers before him haven't stolen something from someone else and made it their own.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Troll is so obvious I'm shocked that this isn't locked yet. Overpushed? He's the best wrestler on the roster. No reaction? It's beyond deafening. Go to the TNA section or something. Rediculous...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stanford said:


> I genuinely believe that you genuinely believe that.


I'm genuinely sick of you replying to me all the time.



Modern said:


> Yeah, that explains all of the signs and shirts you see every week in the crowd


I didn't say all the crowd was. I said most. Of course there's clear Bryan fans and Bryan signs, but a lot of the people that chant his ''Yes/No'' catchphrases these days aren't even fans of his, they're just chanting it's because it's a fun and catchy catchphrase for them to chant, it's basically the new ''What'' chant for crowds at the moment.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

> If you wanna talk buyrates....Survivor Series had Rock, ER had Brock. The numbers were not significantly better for either. They did under 50k more for each. Slightly better but they were not huge increases. TLC without Cena on the card did just some 20k fewer buys from the previous year. So quit the BS about Bryan and buyrates. The problem with buyrates is not on the shoulders of any of the wrestlers on the roster.


This one has been discussed quite often. Survivor Series had a horrendous build which is why the number was disappointing. Extreme Rules proved once and for all that there is a cap on buyrates for B-shows, no matter the buildup or what tricks creative attempts.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> This one has been discussed quite often. Survivor Series had a horrendous build which is why the number was disappointing. Extreme Rules proved once and for all that there is a cap on buyrates for B-shows, no matter the buildup or what tricks creative attempts.


And yet again you pick and choose what to respond to. Why dont you try producing rebuttals for all the other points I have made that you ignored. 

We have never seen WWE entrust Bryan with headlining a PPV or making him the primary focus of a PPV so we dont know if there would be a dropoff, be it significant or insignificant. They gave Punk one chance but the build was poor and his opponents were not exactly exciting the masses. They always build around Cena now. And they refuse to push anyone to the same moon Cena is on or dare have Cena lose without protecting him so nobody is being given a strong chance to succeed. So another of your points have been debunked. 

Booking is the biggest problem.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> This one has been discussed quite often. Survivor Series had a horrendous build which is why the number was disappointing. Extreme Rules proved once and for all that there is a cap on buyrates for B-shows, no matter the buildup or what tricks creative attempts.


soo uhmm so you are saying buyrates are going to increase if there is build up and fewer b ppvs

yeah so what is bryan exactly supposed to do 
he is selling merch.. what else is he supposed to do since you just said that there are other reasons for the lack of ppv buys that even the rock couldnt move much for an A PPV


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

There is a very good business reason why Cena is protected - he is the face of the PG era and draws the most money. Like you Internet smarks have any clue about what's good for business.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I swear to god I hope Megan fox is the angry Vince twitter account


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> There is a very good business reason why Cena is protected - he is the face of the PG era and draws the most money. Like you Internet smarks have any clue about what's good for business.


This thread has proven that you don't know what is good for business, so get off your high horse.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> I didn't say all the crowd was. I said most. Of course there's clear Bryan fans and Bryan signs, but a lot of the people that chant his ''Yes/No'' catchphrases these days aren't even fans of his, they're just chanting it's because it's a fun and catchy catchphrase for them to chant, it's basically the new ''What'' chant for crowds at the moment.


And somehow you consider a "Yes" or "No" chant to get under the skin of a heel as somehow different than cheers or boos. Cheers and boos aren't any less contagious than chants either. When a heel is getting booed out of the building, he's considered a success in his role, how is that different than getting the exact reaction he wants out of the crowd (the "No" chants)? Hint: it isn't. Was Angle a poor heel because of the "You suck!" chants? Come on, man. 

You don't like Bryan's character, we get it. But this constant attempt to minimize his overness, by way of his own efforts and work ethic, is laughable.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> And somehow you consider a "Yes" or "No" chant to get under the skin of a heel as somehow different than cheers or boos.


?



Bob the Jobber said:


> You don't like Bryan's character, we get it. But this constant attempt to minimize his overness, by way of his own efforts and work ethic, is laughable.


How am I trying to minimize it? I admit he's over as fuck and the majority of crowd do his chants every time he's in a segment. I said in a earlier post he got over during his World Title reign when the chants weren't the total focus, but he got super over when WWE starting overdoing the chants like crazy and made them the total focus post WrestleMania and no one can deny that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> ?


You're equating as everyone in the crowd chanting as just doing it because it's "fun". Isn't that exactly what they do to heels they don't like? I'd consider an audience member booing a heel as a "fan" in some form or another because they're responding to them exactly the way the WWE want. So in some weird kayfabe way, all those audience members yes'ing or no'ing are just as much "fans" of Bryan as the audience that boos/cheers other wrestlers.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> You're equating as everyone in the crowd chanting as just doing it because it's "fun". Isn't that exactly what they do to heels they don't like? I'd consider an audience member booing a heel as a "fan" in some form or another because they're responding to them exactly the way the WWE want. So in some weird kayfabe way, all those audience members yes'ing or no'ing are just as much "fans" of Bryan as the audience that boos/cheers other wrestlers.


Well maybe not everyone, but most of the crowd certainly do. Most of the crowd seem to not care that he's a heel and they're supposed to boo him, instead they just chant Yes/No at him which comes across as more of a face thing because they're doing it for fun. And no, a good heel gets booed because you don't like them, not because it's fun to do so.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

This is a stupid thread, can't believe how many pages this thread has. If anything WWE has been trying to bury Daniel Bryan since Wrestlemania, looks to me like he constantly gets humiliated.


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

Lol
Of course, as soon as I type this, there's a D-Bry segment. And guess what? Another segment pretty much humiliating him. "LOL he's so crazy and stupid! LOL he looks like a goat!"

I don't see how someone is being "overpushed" when he gets segments like this and is constantly made out to look ridiculous.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Well Raw certainly sounds interesting to say the least. Can't wait to get home and turn on the DVR.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Danial Bryan is by FAR the best thing on this shitty show when The Rock ain't around.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I find it sad that D-Bry's segments further enforce that he is the typical WWE joke character that has the typical "laugh at this spot" schtick. Anyone with a realistic point of view can see this leading him to either wearing thin and him being midcard geek for years to come, or turning face and becoming another R-Truth. His "fans" here are simply fools who can't see beyond the next segment or next PPV.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

He hasn't won a match in months, and is still over. He's also by far and away the best all around performer in the company.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> He hasn't won a match in months, and is still over. He's also by far and away the best all around performer in the company.


He beat Kane at Summerslam recently. What show are you watching? Before then he was hardly winning matches, but was he still getting a lot of exposure and that's what annoyed me.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Danial Bryan is by FAR the best thing on this shitty show when The Rock ain't around.


Yep. The only reason I watched Smackdown for his entire run there, and he's transitioning to one of the very few reasons to watch RAW. The guy is legit gold.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont think hes incredibly overpushed...his storyline is though


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bryan and his storyline gets like one segment per show, and when it gets more than one segments those segments tend to last around a minute. I don't see how he or his storyline is being overpushed.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Bryan and his storyline gets like one segment per show, and when it gets more than one segments those segments tend to last around a minute. I don't see how he or his storyline is being overpushed.


It's already been made clear - he should come and go doing jobs in 6 minute matches. No promos, no backstage segments.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So really it's not about him being "overpushed" as much as you simply don't like him. Cool, justbringitbitch.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> So really it's not about him being "overpushed" as much as you simply trollolol. Cool, justbringitbitch.


Fixed that for you. :cool2

Best in-ring worker = 6 minute matches? Makes sense to me.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think this thread has ran its course.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Warrior said:


> I think this thread has ran its course.


NO NO NO!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Warrior said:


> I think this thread has ran its course.


It can't be closed, Nostalgia doesn't have 20 post in the thread yet. That's usually when they close the DB threads.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeping count then Bob?

And no they used to close threads like this because Bryan marks like yourself would get out of hand.

Anyway, this thread should be closed now. It's run it's course. Probably the only one who would want to keep this thread going is the OP who's probably glad his thread has gone 34 pages...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Takes two seconds to click the "replies" link. Can't fault me for noticing your love of Daniel Bryan discussion :cool2

And a mark like me only matches your replies in this very thread. Interesting.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> So really it's not about him being "overpushed" as much as you simply don't like him. Cool, justbringitbitch.


Yup. Megan Fox got exposed here for trolling. Says one thing in the OP and since has contradicted those very points he/she was trying to use as a reason for Bryan being "overpushed".


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Fixed that for you. :cool2
> 
> Best in-ring worker = 6 minute matches? Makes sense to me.


Being a great in-ring worker doesn't necessarily mean he should be in long matches. If that was the case, then the history of the business would be based on great matches more than larger-than-life superstars and key storylines.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Being a great in-ring worker doesn't necessarily mean he should be in long matches. If that was the case, then the history of the business would be based on great matches more than larger-than-life superstars and key storylines.


So now that you have admitted he moved ratings positively, that there are reasons outside of Bryan's control why buyrates are not moving, that he sells T-Shirts and is over with the WWE universe....

What exactly is your reason for not pushing him ?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> So now that you have admitted he moved ratings positively, that there are reasons outside of Bryan's control why buyrates are not moving, that he sells T-Shirts and is over with the WWE universe....
> 
> What exactly is your reason for not pushing him ?


Wanting Bryan to get pushed doesn't cause the reaction he's looking for.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Awful acting in those segments last night. Just awful.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Wanting Bryan to get pushed doesn't cause the reaction he's looking for.


He/She is no selling me now because I baited him/her into exposing that his/her so-called points were meant for no other purpose than to troll Bryan fans and or marks. Somebody is obviously sulking in front of there computer, arms crossed and feet stomping because Bryan is getting the push that they wished their favorite mid carder was getting. 

Bryan earned his push by way of hard work (not to take away from the other superstars who also work hard and far too often don't get recognized or rewarded for it), and when they tried to bury him he became a bigger star and they realized they had something. Since then they have continued to layer and develop his character and give him more airtime because of the responses from the WWE Universe. 

Now I am sure some haters will attempt to purposely misconstrue my words and use them against me. Why because they have little to nothing to go and the so called arguments they do make against Bryan always end being exposed. I have watched them twist and turn things around in this thread as well as other just to try and further their own agenda or gain notoriety as a poster. 

At the end of the day, Bryan is doing a magnificent job of taking every opportunity given to him and attempting to maximize it, and in return continues to be rewarded on a weekly basis. Hopefully they continue to build on Bryan because he has the potential to be another undersized upper mid card to main event stay for them for quite some time, as opposed to dropping the ball at some point and failing to truly capitalize on the momentum they built. Which is something they have done before with guys and then they send them back down to the mid card and let them wallow in the mire. Whether they wish to turn him into a Chris Jericho-esque type over the long haul or go with a major face turn down the line and attempt to get him over as a Shawn Michaels-esque type, they would be wise to assure they capitalize on Bryan. They need to build new stars to help carry the company forward not temporary ones, and the old stars that rely on to pop ratings and buyrates are only getting older...they won't be able to rely on them forever. 

They failed to truly capitalize on CM Punk when they turned him face, which is a shame, but they could right some of the wrongs with the proper push as a heel. And Punk IMO is much better as a heel persona, he just needs the company to get behind him. There are other guys with loads of potential to become top stars at some point, but they truly need to quit thinking short term gains and start thinking long term rewards. Right now Bryan is a short term gain, but they can get a long term reward if they choose to.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Simple solution is don't feed the trolls. There are quite a few people who's posts I just jump over. There's no reason to encourage bad behavior.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> He/She is no selling me now because I baited him/her into exposing that his/her so-called points were meant for no other purpose than to troll Bryan fans and or marks. Somebody is obviously sulking in front of there computer, arms crossed and feet stomping because Bryan is getting the push that they wished their favorite mid carder was getting.
> 
> Bryan earned his push by way of hard work (not to take away from the other superstars who also work hard and far too often don't get recognized or rewarded for it), and when they tried to bury him he became a bigger star and they realized they had something. Since then they have continued to layer and develop his character and give him more airtime because of the responses from the WWE Universe.
> 
> ...


What a crock of utter shit. If the Daniel Bryan push continues, buyrates will fall 25% in a year. I guarantee it. Bookmark this post if you want to.

And nobody is bothering to discuss my valid point, that Bryan Danielson is a horrendous actor who wouldn't even get cast in Uwe Boll if he begged for it.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> What a crock of utter shit. If the Daniel Bryan push continues, buyrates will fall 25% in a year. I guarantee it. Bookmark this post if you want to.
> 
> And nobody is bothering to discuss my valid point, that Bryan Danielson is a horrendous actor who wouldn't even get cast in Uwe Boll if he begged for it.


Valid point ? It's your opinion. Your opinion is does not constitute a valid point. 

And buyrates will not fall 25% in the next 12 months if his push continues. There is nothing to support that laughable opinion. 

The more you post the more transparent your trolling becomes.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

>Has a Megan Fox avatar
> Says Daniel Bryan can't act.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> >Has a Megan Fox avatar
> > Says Daniel Bryan can't act.


The Irony of it all.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> >Has a Megan Fox avatar
> > Says Daniel Bryan can't act.


Completely irrelevant to the D-Bry discussion.

Had a friend over recently and had Raw on, she saw the engagement segment and was appalled at the atrocity of the acting in it.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Completely irrelevant to the D-Bry discussion.
> 
> Had a friend over recently and had Raw on, she saw the engagement segment and was appalled at the atrocity of the acting in it.


Megan Fox was in a WWE segment?


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Had a friend over recently and had Raw on, she saw the engagement segment and was appalled at the atrocity of the acting in it.


Your friend has apparently lived a sheltered life. Tell her to Google "The Holocaust".


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> >Has a Megan Fox avatar
> > Says Daniel Bryan can't act.


:ti


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> It's already been made clear - he should come and go doing jobs in 6 minute matches. No promos, no backstage segments.


Yes the best guy in the ring should only wrestle 6 minute matches. Then again Megan Fox is a great voice on how good an actor someone is.......... Wait a second


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Keeping count then Bob?
> 
> And no they used to close threads like this because Bryan marks like yourself would get out of hand.





Nostalgia said:


> The IWC isn't one opinion OP. Why do so many people pointlessly generalize it? Does it make you feel good?


Lawl. You're such a cunt, princess.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Completely irrelevant to the D-Bry discussion.
> 
> Had a friend over recently and had Raw on, she saw the engagement segment and was appalled at the atrocity of the acting in it.


Well that's just fantastic. 

Unfortunately your opinion and or the opinion of your friend do not constitute a "valid point". They remain personal opinion and are for the most part irrelevant towards proving your non existent point/s which have been disproved or contradicted by yourself.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Stanford said:


> Your friend has apparently lived a sheltered life. Tell her to Google "The Holocaust".


Actually, it's how the real world views pro wrestling every time they see it and Dwayne Johnson isn't on the screen.



Stanford said:


> Lawl. You're such a cunt, princess.


There's no need to go there, we're all here in good fun. Please don't use such offensive langauge going forward.



ErrybodyTaps said:


> Well that's just fantastic.
> 
> Unfortunately your opinion and or the opinion of your friend do not constitute a "valid point". They remain personal opinion and are for the most part irrelevant towards proving your non existent point/s which have been disproved or contradicted by yourself.


Please stop harassing and following me. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Please stop harassing and following me. I'd appreciate it.


Aww, whats a mattah ? Did I hurt your feelers ? Do you not like that I baited you into contradicting your own points and ruined your big bad troll job ? Deal with it troll. :cool2


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Megan Fox said:


> Actually, it's how the real world views pro wrestling every time they see it and Dwayne Johnson isn't on the screen.


That might be the case, but it remains a largely irrelevant point. The "real world" has always had a negative view on professional wrestling, and Daniel Bryan isn't the sole contributing factor to that. 

The joke that Vince made millions by turning failed athletes into bad actors isn't a new one. That view-point has been around for decades, and it has never really contributed (positive or negative) to the trials and tribulations of wrestling. You know why? The people that think that way will never be wrestling fans.

Your friend's opinion [in this context] is even more irrelevant than your own.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Any positive point you make about your favorite indy darling is meaningless. He doesn't deserve the push he's getting whatsoever.

He uses a simple catchphrase that the sheep have been trapped into after a bunch of hardcore smarks wouldn't shut up about it in Miami.
His promos have little to no substance.
They paired him up with a cute girl and had him mentally abuse her as an artificial way to give him heat.
He doesn't sell tickets or PPVs.
He doesn't bring in ratings without some artificial assistance.
His acting is horrendous.
He's not larger-than-life like previous in-ring greats such as Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit, Shawn Michaels, Ric Flair, Bret Hart, and Eddie Guerrero. He's a very bland version of them.


----------



## Sweeney-Mac12 (Aug 30, 2012)

I disagree, he is over with the crowd, which is why he is pushed. He may not be a larger than life human being but he is good at playing his role.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> He uses a simple catchphrase that the sheep have been trapped into after a bunch of hardcore smarks wouldn't shut up about it in Miami.


How many people truly care how simple ones catchphrase is ? Seriously. 



> His promos have little to no substance.


This is your opinion.



> They paired him up with a cute girl and had him mentally abuse her as an artificial way to give him heat.


No it was a way to develop and layer both their characters that they knew it would also result in him getting heat and her looking innocent and sympathetic. It is called character development. 



> He doesn't sell tickets or PPVs.


Nor does any other "regular" outside of Cena. Already covered and you already acknowledged the cap on B shows, and A pay per views don't sell without great build which is part of why SS failed with Rock on the card.

Yet you attempt to continuously single out Bryan. Trolling much ?



> He doesn't bring in ratings without some artificial assistance.


Is R-Truth artificial assistance ? Because his match with Truth GAINED over 200k viewers this week. Maybe it Lil' Jimmy is the reason for the increase ? :no:



> His acting is horrendous.


Your personal opinion is not fact. 



> He's not larger-than-life like previous in-ring greats such as Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit, Shawn Michaels, Ric Flair, Bret Hart, and Eddie Guerrero. He's a very bland version of them.


Has he booked to appear larger than life ? Nope. One's character can only appear to be larger than life if the company books it to appear as such. Right now his booking is not to be one of those guys...

And FWIW Bret Hart claims Bryan as one of his favorites in the WWE right now. 

Don't like that I'm responding ? Then quit trying to rehash the same points that have been debunked by your own contradictions, and quit trying to pass off opinion for fact. You had multiple opportunities to debate the points I made and instead each time chose to ignore majority of them and or respond with opinionated statements that you claim as valid points. You also attempted to skew and manipulate valid points that were made because they exposed you for trolling.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Every positive thing you use in an attempt to "expose" or "debunk" me is meaningless. Now stop harassing me. I asked you once already and I won't be nice about it next time.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Every positive thing you use in an attempt to "expose" or "debunk" me is meaningless. Now stop harassing me. I asked you once already and I won't be nice about it next time.


If they are so meaningless then you would have had no issue providing a rebuttal for each and attempted to make your so called points valid. But you did not do that. You started a thread, I debated the points you made, you chose to ignore majority of them and now claim that I am harassing you. Far from it, I want you to stand behind your statements and and debate the points at hand. Instead of tucking your tail and trying to get me to go away....you are running from the debate. And by rehashing the same crap you said and refusing to refute my points you become a troll. If you cannot backup your statements then you shouldn't be posting on a message board. 

Again the more you post the more transparent your agenda becomes.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> How many people truly care how simple ones catchphrase is ? Seriously.


Intellectuals like myself do.





> This is your opinion.


Break down his promos and show me the substance in them.



> No it was a way to develop and layer both their characters that they knew it would also result in him getting heat and her looking innocent and sympathetic. It is called character development.



Artifical character development.



> Nor does any other "regular" outside of Cena. Already covered and you already acknowledged the cap on B shows, and A pay per views don't sell without great build which is part of why SS failed with Rock on the card.
> 
> Yet you attempt to continuously single out Bryan. Trolling much ?


I explained why a couple of PPVs did disappointing numbers. Your argument that Cena is the only who sells PPVs only further enhances another point that I had made, Cena is larger than life and shouldn't be sacrificing time on Raw to give D-Bry 10-15 minutes. That D-Bry promo time could be Cena's promo time to get a few extra buys and ratings.




> Is R-Truth artificial assistance ? Because his match with Truth GAINED over 200k viewers this week. Maybe it Lil' Jimmy is the reason for the increase ? :no:


Convenient timeslot.




> Your personal opinion is not fact.


Except that D-Bry is only considered to have "good" facial expressions and whatnot because he's in the sub-par acting realm called pro wrestling.




> Has he booked to appear larger than life ? Nope. One's character can only appear to be larger than life if the company books it to appear as such. Right now his booking is not to be one of those guys...


He has been booked larger than life by defeating Kane. Which was utterly ridiculous booking.



> And FWIW Bret Hart claims Bryan as one of his favorites in the WWE right now.


I like Tarantino films. Just because he liked Battlefield Earth doesn't mean I'm going to automatically like it.



> Don't like that I'm responding ? Then quit trying to rehash the same points that have been debunked by your own contradictions, and quit trying to pass off opinion for fact. You had multiple opportunities to debate the points I made and instead each time chose to ignore majority of them and or respond with opinionated statements that you claim as valid points. You also attempted to skew and manipulate valid points that were made because they exposed you for trolling.


You keep rehashing the troll accusations. Listen to your own advice.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Intellectuals like myself do.


So anyone who doesn't care how simple his catchphrase is not an intellectual ? That's a giant load of CRAP. 

Just because you care doesn't mean we should feel the same. Nor does it make anyone any less intellectual. Some of the most successful and well known catchphrases in popular culture were simple. As long as it works, as long as it gets over...that is all that matters. 

And if you do not agree with that I got 2 words for ya.....SIMPLE CATCHPHRASE. :cool2

Who'd have thunk it, one of the WWE's biggest and most successful and even marketable catchphrases of all time was simple. 



> Break down his promos and show me the substance in them.


I could, but it would be pointless. Why ? Because you will disagree, as you choose to place blame on Bryan for things he cannot control. He does not have free reign so he can't completely control what he is saying. But he has cut promos with substance when asked to.

And FWIW before you try to misconstrue things...very very VERY few wrestlers have that level of control. 



> Artifical character development.


You must not know much about character development then. They built and continue to build on his character to make him compelling and gave him quirks to further the interest and to attempt to solidify that he should be disliked. 

Sure some people won't be compelled by his character. That's opinion, but judging by the reactions he illicits that opinion is in the minority. 



> I explained why a couple of PPVs did disappointing numbers. Your argument that Cena is the only who sells PPVs only further enhances another point that I had made, Cena is larger than life and shouldn't be sacrificing time on Raw to give D-Bry 10-15 minutes. That D-Bry promo time could be Cena's promo time to get a few extra buys and ratings.


So give Cena more time on RAW ? That would result in overexposing him. He already gets ample time. Bryan is not taking away from Cena whatsoever, nor is Bryan causing people to tune OUT. If people are not tuning Bryan out then he is not hurting PPV business, especially considering Cena gets every ounce of time needed to sell his storylines and entice viewers to purchase the PPVs. Moot point. 



> Convenient timeslot.


That was not the top or bottom of the hour. 



> Except that D-Bry is only considered to have "good" facial expressions and whatnot because he's in the sub-par acting realm called pro wrestling.


So are you saying every wrestler is a bad actor ? 



> He has been booked larger than life by defeating Kane. Which was utterly ridiculous booking.


He won the match via small package. Not larger than life-esque booking against Kane. Had he made Kane tap...now that would have been larger than life. 

Not ridiculous at all. He has to win some matches, and clean. Beating Kane essentially in a lucky fashion furthered the story they are telling. 



> I like Tarantino films. Just because he liked Battlefield Earth doesn't mean I'm going to automatically like it.


You also like Megan Fox. And you seem to not know much about storytelling or character development. Unless you are ready to admit you are trolling the board ?



> You keep rehashing the troll accusations. Listen to your own advice.


I'm debating not posting with the intention of getting a rise out of everyone, you are. The proof is in this thread.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

This thread is irrelevant just like most of your posts. Daniel Bryan is being pushed because he is way way over. Yes! Yes! Yes! Money, money, money.. People like him, why shouldnt they push him?


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

You're competely overrating Daniel Bryan's worth to the current WWE product. That is all. Since you won't break down things at my request, I'm going to return the favor and no longer break down any of your posts. We can just agree to disagree and I think it'd be a great idea for you to take a break from ruining this thread.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Megan Fox says that the "YES/NO" chant is too simple for a intellectual as himself. I guess catchphrases such as "Awesome", "you can't see me", "if you smell what the rock is cooking", and "what?" is something that tickles his high brow brain.:cool2


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Question for the great Megan Fox, whom should they push as opposed to Bryan?


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Megan Fox obviously has a problem with Daniel Bryan, jealousy that he's getting spotlight and not your favourite wrestler? He's not my favourite, I'm not getting butthurt like you are.. Why cant you see that WWE sees that people like the Yes Man which obviously means they should continue pushing him as he deserves IT. Get your panties out of a knot and open your eyes.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I guess the ultimate question now is: What will occur first - The death of Vince McMahon or the death of this thread?

lol but u added to da thred u r da hippocrit!!!1


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

CMWit said:


> Question for the great Megan Fox, whom should they push as opposed to Bryan?


Who gives a shit who this mark is a fan of? He's mad that his guy ain't getting over like Daniel Bryan made an WF account and thread to show that. I'd like to see this asshole write a post about a guy he likes than talk shit about Daniel Bryan all day.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> You're competely overrating Daniel Bryan's worth to the current WWE product. That is all. Since you won't break down things at my request, I'm going to return the favor and no longer break down any of your posts. We can just agree to disagree and I think it'd be a great idea for you to take a break from ruining this thread.


I have been breaking down the points and did with your response to me before this one. You are not agreeing to disagree, you are tucking tail. You finally rebutted ALL POINTS I made then when I responded to you try to tap out. Again, you are not able to support your claims 

And I have every right to express my opinions in this thread and to debate any valid or in this threads case invalid points as you do. I'm not ruining it, I am debating the points.Unless by ruining it you mean exposing your transparent statements. 

Does it bother you that I am not letting your statements stand on their baseless merit ?


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

CMWit said:


> Question for the great Megan Fox, whom should they push as opposed to Bryan?


Search throughout the thread as I've already addressed this.



Marty Vibe said:


> I guess the ultimate question now is: What will occur first - The death of Vince McMahon or the death of this thread?
> 
> lol but u added to da thred u r da hippocrit!!!1


You are indeed a hypocritical, parasitic, sickafant, gelatinous tapeworm.



Heavenly Invader said:


> Who gives a shit who this marks is a fan of...


Really? Then why do you follow that up with the following statement in the exact same paragraph?



> I'd like to see this asshole write a post about a guy he likes than talk shit about Daniel Bryan all day.


I actually have given D-Bry credit for his in-ring work. I've also made posts about matches and feuds I've enjoyed (and that I'd like to see) which you seem to be too lazy to see because that would require you to escape from a thread bashing your favorite wrestler.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Or, you're butthurt mad and jealous of his success in the WWE. You wont have it your way simply because majority is superior over minority. Whine whine whine. Pissy pants.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> *Search throughout the thread as I've already addressed this.*
> 
> 
> You are indeed a hypocritical, parasitic, sickafant, gelatinous tapeworm.
> ...


It would have taken you less time to type out that person's name, instead you post taht sarcastic response, nice, no wonder everyone is bashing you in this thread


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

heelguy95 said:


> Or, you're butthurt mad and jealous of his success in the WWE. You wont have it your way simply because majority is superior over minority. Whine whine whine. Pissy pants.


Doing what's right and what's popular are not the same thing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> You are indeed a hypocritical, parasitic, sickafant, gelatinous tapeworm.


Ha! Why thank you, dahling. :bubbles

Plus, it's 'sycophant'.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> Doing what's right and what's popular are not the same thing.


Really. Really.. Really? I'm pretty sure if something or someone is popular, then it's right to continue that if people enjoy it, which they do. You know, this is WWE we're talking about, not real life, open your eyes, dude.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

heelguy95 said:


> Really. Really.. Really? I'm pretty sure if something or someone is popular, then it's right to continue that if people enjoy it, which they do. You know, this is WWE we're talking about, not real life, open your eyes, dude.


You guys overestimate his popularity. It's short-term.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Search throughout the thread as I've already addressed this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Megan Fox said:


> *Intellectuals like myself *do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marty Vibe said:


> Ha! Why thank you, dahling. :bubbles
> 
> Plus, it's '*sycophant*'.


Holy crap that is funny, how intellectual are you?


----------



## Mistica (Aug 23, 2012)

I enjoy the 'He's abusing a simplistic cachphrase that anyone could get over' argument. but apparently this isn't the case for 'Woooooo!' 'What?', 'Suck It' etc.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

This is who Megan thinks should be pushed :



Megan Fox said:


> He's being featured more often at the expense of those with more larger-than-life potential and upside, such as Alex Riley, Cody Rhodes, and Mason Ryan. So yeah, I would consider him to be overpushed.



And upon searching for that...I found this little diddy :



Megan Fox said:


> Nope I'm allowed to express my viewpoints


But apparently I should take a break from this thread because I am ruining it...:no:


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Unlike what WWE's new slogan states, nothing lasts forever. Short-term? This is WWE we are talking about, this is what the people like. People like chanting "Yes!", hell, even that 80 pounded 14 year old midget tried stealing it from him. The Yes chant has become the new What. If you dont like him, dont watch WWE at all, because he is Over, and you will Embrace the Yes.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

heelguy95 said:


> Unlike what WWE's new slogan states, nothing lasts forever. Short-term? This is WWE we are talking about, this is what the people like. People like chanting "Yes!", hell, even that 80 pounded 14 year old midget tried stealing it from him. The Yes chant has become the new What. If you dont like him, dont watch WWE at all, because he is Over, and you will Embrace the Yes.


No I won't.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I really can't stand the guy (his character and his catchphrases are complete rubbish) even though his ring action is good and acting is okay. People are getting way defensive over someone not liking the "Oh great Daniel Bryan" "the savior of humanity" "greatest thing in WWE"


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Daniel Bryan and CM Punk are the best things that happend to the WWE. It's inevitable that you will adapt to the WWE Universe. No you wont? Then at NoC when Kane crushes him, maybe he'll stop the chants, but the WWE UNIVERSE WONT. WHY CANT YOU SEE THIS. If they continue to chant Yes, even though Bryan stopped, why in the FUCKING HELL would the WWE not push him? Take your head out of your ass and dip it in cold water.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

WWE wouldn't push him in that dilemma because the company knows what's best for business.


----------



## TheAmericanDragon! (Aug 12, 2012)

Daniel Bryan Is RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guy who made this thread is an idiot and Sandow fan.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Th
> ank you for confirming that all of your "business reasons" for pushing Daniel Bryan is a cover to satisfy your entertainment value by featuring your favorite wrestler, even if it is bad for business.





Megan Fox said:


> You can watch and mark out. But enough of the propaganda that the Internet's favorite wrestlers getting bigger pushes is good for business. It's good for your entertainment value, nothing more.





Megan Fox said:


> WWE wouldn't push him in that dilemma because the company knows what's best for business.


The company is pushing Bryan currently, but you claim that is not good for business. And now you just stated that the WWE knows whats best for business. Another wonderful contradiction. 

So essentially I can conclude from your statements that the WWE knows what is good for business and you do not, since your viewpoint does not coincide with theirs. Are you ready to give up yet ? LOL.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

TheAmericanDragon! said:


> Daniel Bryan Is RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guy who made this thread is an idiot and Sandow fan.


I'm not an idiot or Sandow fan.

WWE does make mistakes from time to time. Continuing to push D-Bry is one of them.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't know why anyone would want to see someone as popular as Daniel Bryan depushed. We need stars and the WWE has/is finally made/making one with D-Bry.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

Megan Fox said:


> Yes, he sells some goofy T-shirts and has fun matches, but his crowd reactions really aren't that impressive considering all his catchphrases are is an easy "yes" and "no." Anybody could get that over.


Yeah. Anyody could. But no one came up with it until Daniel Bryan did.

Anyone could get "What?" over too, but no one came up with it until Austin did.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I guess the ultimate question now is: What will occur first - The death of Vince McMahon or the death of this thread?
> 
> lol but u added to da thred u r da hippocrit!!!1


40 page thread based on one comment. That's Kevin Nash-esque

MEGAN FOX WORKIN DA INTERNET!


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

heelguy95 said:


> You know, your avatar is giving me a hard-on right now.
> 
> On Topic: You are entitled to your opinion, as ignorant as it is. However, it isn't a mistake that they're pushing Bryan. They are making good money, and the WWE Universe like him. Unlike John Cena, who people hate, Daniel Bryan is actually earning his paycheck.


LOL at the ignorant thought of John Cena not earning his paycheck just because a bunch of self-centered macho wannabes get annoyed by him.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

So, now, not only are you deplorably predictable you in denial! What's this..? You're a Cena fan aswell. Oh you're special... yes you are aw.. look at you.. goochie goochie goo. Fuck you and fuck this irrelevant thread. You are an irritating rash, too bad for you, I use lotion.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> Any positive point you make about your favorite indy darling is meaningless. He doesn't deserve the push he's getting whatsoever.
> 
> He uses a simple catchphrase that the sheep have been trapped into after a bunch of hardcore smarks wouldn't shut up about it in Miami.
> His promos have little to no substance.
> ...


What does that even mean "artificial way to get him heat"? What are authentic ways to get heat? Calling an interviewer a hermaphrodite? Insulting the hometown crowd? How is Macho Man being a possessive asshole so authentic, but Daniel Bryan is artificial. This is wrestling, not "Hamlet."

I love the "larger than life" argument. You're basically arguing that he doesn't have "it" which is equally subjective. Of the six names you mentioned, 4 of them were told the same thing. Kevin Nash said the same thing about Benoit and Guerrero, and Michaels and Hart were considered failures by a number of people at the time. Next time you bring up the "larger than life" thing, try Andre and Hogan, not a bunch of vanilla midgets.

Daniel Bryan is a very good non verbal actor. He needs work on his line delivery, but his facials, body language, and reactions to the crowd are first rate. In addition, his verbal acting has improved by leaps andd bounds. Is he on the level of the Rock, no, but few are.

But please, by all means, keep beating the same drum.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

heelguy95 said:


> So, now, not only are you deplorably predictable you in denial! What's this..? You're a Cena fan aswell. Oh you're special... yes you are aw.. look at you.. goochie goochie goo. Fuck you and fuck this irrelevant thread. You are an irritating rash, too bad for you, I use lotion.


Gotten to.

I'm not a fan of most of Cena's work either. But he is the hardest-working member of the WWE roster - there's more to it than how he performs in the ring.

Most importantly, what I would selfishly want (Dolph Ziggler beating everybody, Cena feuding over a mid-card title) would be horrendous for business. For people who are supposedly so in tune to the business, I see a lot of marky selfishness on these internets.

Nobody here would care about how over D-Bry is if he wasn't such a great in-ring worker. All I see are excuses (covers) to give him the spotlight to ensure that the match quality stays excellent, even if it doesn't have the optimum effect on business. That much has been exposed out of this thread and the apparent dozens of other threads bashing him prior to this one.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> Gotten to.
> 
> I'm not a fan of most of Cena's work either. But he is the hardest-working member of the WWE roster - there's more to it than how he performs in the ring.
> 
> ...


Fine, sir. I'm not going to conform to your cult of hatred towards Daniel Bryan. However, you do have good points, but so do we. WWE doesn't care, look at their site, there's No! written everywhere. I digress, I'm sure you got what you wanted out of this thread.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

heelguy95 said:


> You know, your avatar is giving me a hard-on right now.
> 
> On Topic: You are entitled to your opinion, as ignorant as it is. However, it isn't a mistake that they're pushing Bryan. They are making good money, and the WWE Universe like him. Unlike John Cena, who people hate, Daniel Bryan is actually earning his paycheck.


It can be argued that you're being pretty ignorant implying John Cena doesn't earn his paycheck. He most certainly does. Although I suppose that probably isn't what you meant. 

Daniel Bryan loses at Mania in 18 Seconds: Gets more over

Given a ridiculous story to work with: Gets more over

Given a generic catchphrase of yes: It almost overtakes 'what' chants.

My man DBry has absolutely earned this, push. I don't see how anyone can justifiably say he hasn't. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

jcass10 said:


> It can be argued that you're being pretty ignorant implying John Cena doesn't earn his paycheck. He most certainly does. Although I suppose that probably isn't what you meant.
> 
> Daniel Bryan loses at Mania in 18 Seconds: Gets more over
> 
> ...


FYI he was not given that catchphrase.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

ErrybodyTaps said:


> FYI he was not given that catchphrase.


Thank you for the clarification, regardless he still made it work and made it huge. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Kid Kablam said:


> What does that even mean "artificial way to get him heat"? What are authentic ways to get heat? Calling an interviewer a hermaphrodite? Insulting the hometown crowd? How is Macho Man being a possessive asshole so authentic, but Daniel Bryan is artificial. This is wrestling, not "Hamlet."
> 
> I love the "larger than life" argument. You're basically arguing that he doesn't have "it" which is equally subjective. Of the six names you mentioned, 4 of them were told the same thing. Kevin Nash said the same thing about Benoit and Guerrero, and Michaels and Hart were considered failures by a number of people at the time. Next time you bring up the "larger than life" thing, try Andre and Hogan, not a bunch of vanilla midgets.
> 
> ...


You likely wont get a response and if you do he or she will simply pick one point to respond to. But good post.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

jcass10 said:


> It can be argued that you're being pretty ignorant implying John Cena doesn't earn his paycheck. He most certainly does. Although I suppose that probably isn't what you meant.
> 
> Daniel Bryan loses at Mania in 18 Seconds: Gets more over
> 
> ...


My mistake. That wasnt what I meant. I meant that Cena gets his paycheck out of performing his five moves of doom, crushing other talent (like The Miz), and being a superman hero for his stupid fanbase composed of children.


----------



## drake2814 (Aug 24, 2012)

He's almost underpushed, the guy is great at whatever he does. I thought those Anger Management skits were going to be terrible but he managed to make them great, takes real talent to get garbage over.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

drake2814 said:


> He's almost underpushed, the guy is great at whatever he does. I thought those Anger Management skits were going to be terrible but he managed to make them great, takes real talent to get garbage over.


Lol.




Actually, Kane was the one who put the garbage over.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Overpushed? Daniel Bryan got over DESPITE this company. Give it a rest, people.


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Overpushed? Daniel Bryan got over DESPITE this company. Give it a rest, people.


Hey, Daniel Bryan is getting a giant cheque, and WWE is getting even more.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Overpushed? Daniel Bryan got over DESPITE this company. Give it a rest, people.


I'm no DBry hater by any means but please stop making it seem like daniel bryan is this hero who rises up against the evil WWE company who was out to destroy him or something, just STOP IT PLEASE.

If the people in the WWE really wanted him buried & gone he would have been buried & gone.

The WWE is just exposing him so much just because they found out that they can milk those YES! shirts for all it's worth before they toss him to the side.

Trust me this won't last long.


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

The guy is not over pushed. He is one of the biggest guys in the WWE. Fans love him. He is always getting pops and reactions. His promos are very nice and he is a good wrestler.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

trolls very creative these days...able to drag these stupid thread over 40+ page


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

he's been the best thing about the wwe in 2012 that's for sure.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Jericho said it himself, Bryan is over. It doesn't matter whether it's infront of a crowd of 200, or 20,000 , he's just over, he knows how to play both the heel and face role really well and even despite his previous stupid Vegan and Nerd gimmicks, he managed to get over. Bryan is really good, he's loads more charismatic than Benoit, it's just too bad he's not as big of an ass kick machine.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i think Daniel Bryan is the best thing happening at WWE at the moment and i can almost say 90% of the peeps who answer to this thread agrees. i just like entertainment and Daniel Bryan makes a pretty damn good job with it.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Stanford said:


> Well the thread is dumb. I know we both end up posting in the Daniel Bryan Thread of the Day, every single time; but it is a dumb thread. It's a dumb thread for a couple of reason. Mainly because it's the same thread every week. Nothing ever changes. But also because it's just a thought some dude has. That's it. Imagine what this forum would look like if even just you and I made a thread every time we had a thought about wrestling. It would be clustered with fuck.


I must not have gotten the memo that says someone isn't entitled to sharing their controversial thoughts on a discussion forum.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Megan Fox is insanely overposting! Damn dude you got 100 posts already, is it only on this thread? Beat me to it, and you just joined.. Either you have a LOT of spare time or you really love the WF, good for you man.  Oh and I don't think DB is overpushed though, the cough "GOATS" Cena, Shaemus are better candidates for that. I think you are just insanely overreacting.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

Megan Fox said:


> I must not have gotten the memo that says someone isn't entitled to sharing their controversial thoughts on a discussion forum.


Well we aren't putting you in prison, so clearly you are able to post your "controversial" opinion. Look, you're well within your rights to post whatever you want, and it's my right to tell you you're wrong. That's how this whole opinion thing works.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Kid Kablam said:


> Well we aren't putting you in prison, so clearly you are able to post your "controversial" opinion. Look, you're well within your rights to post whatever you want, and it's my right to tell you you're wrong. That's how this whole opinion thing works.


There's a difference between telling me that I'm wrong, and even providing counter-arguments like you and Mr. Taps have done, and others who just call me a "troll" or that I should "shut up" or "GTFO" or that I'm an "idiot." I appreciate that you engage in the discussion rather than try some reverse psychology trolling on me. This place could learn a thing or two from you.


----------



## Megan Fox (Aug 22, 2012)

Tonight's Raw only reinforced what I've been saying. Instead of having Cena talk at all to build interest for the PPV main event and get better ratings, we got two horrendously acted wacky segments. That was then followed upon by a completely worthless segment about two grown men hugging, doing zilch to add interest to the PPV less than two weeks away.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

Megan Fox said:


> Tonight's Raw only reinforced what I've been saying. Instead of having Cena talk at all to build interest for the PPV main event and get better ratings, we got two horrendously acted wacky segments. That was then followed upon by a completely worthless segment about two grown men hugging, doing zilch to add interest to the PPV less than two weeks away.


They did build interest to the PPV....take off your hater blinders and you can see what they did to do exactly that. Cena/Punk, Bryan/Kane, ADR/Sheamus, Vickie/AJ and the Diva's stories all were furthered tonight. And only Vickie and AJ won't be happening at NOC. 

It just kills you that Bryan continues to get more air time than the greenhorn Mason Ryan each week doesn't it ?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

This thread should have died a long time ago but you people insist on feeding the troll... Rise Above Hate guys, Rise Above Hate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> This thread should have died a long time ago but you people insist on feeding the troll... Rise Above Hate guys, Rise Above Hate.


Feeding Trolls is what most people do best here


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You bumped a thread months old just to say that?


----------

